# Canyon gibt seine Kunden auf ?!



## Niederbayer (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Canyon-Team,

als langjÃ¤hriges Mitglied in diesem Forum (und natÃ¼rlich Canyon Kunde) habe ich noch nie so ein Durcheinander wie in diesen Tagen bei Euch erlebt. Berichte von zum x-tenmale verschobenen Lieferzeiten - da hat man sich schon fast daran gewÃ¶hnt. Probleme bei GarantiefÃ¤llen kann man hier auch immer wieder mal nachlesen. Mir ist aber noch nie so stark aufgefallen das Ihr Eure Kunden, aus welchen GrÃ¼nden auch immer, scheinbar einfach ignoriert. Ich denke Ihr solltet dieses Forum mit seiner meinungsbildenden Wirkung nicht unterschÃ¤tzen. Auch Neukunden werden zwangslÃ¤ufig nach kurzem googlen hier im Canyon-Forum landen und jemand der hier nicht regelmÃ¤Ãig mitliest wird wohl arge Bedenken haben sich bei Euch ein Bike zu bestellen. Das Mitlesen und Antworten bedeutet fÃ¼r Euch natÃ¼rlich einen gewissen Aufwand â den Ihr Euch aber als ein Versender leisten mÃ¼sstet.

GruÃ,
Euer Niederbayer


----------



## xysiu33 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich teile völlig deine Meinung "Niederbayer".

Ab dem Zeitpunkt des Umzugs ins neue Canyon-Headquarter und den Berichten enttäuschter Canyon-Kunden betreffend Probefahrtmöglichkeiten, fing ich an, sehr skeptisch gegenüber der Kundenpolitik von Canyon zu sein. Daraufhin habe ich u. A. eine Frust-Mail an Mountain-Bike geschrieben (welche übrigens auch gedruckt wurde), damit die Verantwortlichen von ihrem Größenwahn-Trip herunerkommen und sich mehr und mehr den bestehenden aber auch den potenziellen Neukunden widmen. Der Service bei Canyon ist in großem und ganzen gut aber die immer häufig werdenden negative Berichte veranlassen mich zu den Überlegungen, mein neues Bike demnächst beim Händler zu erwerben.

Mal schauen, was sich die Jungs von Canyon in Kürze einfallen lassen.

Eine neue Kundenservice-Strategie ist mMn dringend zu empfehlen. 
Der Kundendienst sollte doch bei einem reinen Versender absolut höchste Priorität besitzen damit ihr auf euren guten und schönen Bikes irgendwann nicht sitzen bleibt....

Alles Gute und denkt an die Kunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi29NRW (21. Oktober 2008)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Ich teile völlig deine Meinung "Niederbayer".
> 
> Ab dem Zeitpunkt des Umzugs ins neue Canyon-Headquarter und den Berichten enttäuschter Canyon-Kunden betreffend Probefahrtmöglichkeiten, fing ich an, sehr skeptisch gegenüber der Kundenpolitik von Canyon zu sein. Daraufhin habe ich u. A. eine Frust-Mail an Mountain-Bike geschrieben (welche übrigens auch gedruckt wurde), damit die Verantwortlichen von ihrem Größenwahn-Trip herunerkommen und sich mehr und mehr den bestehenden aber auch den potenziellen Neukunden widmen. Der Service bei Canyon ist in großem und ganzen gut aber die immer häufig werdenden negative Berichte veranlassen mich zu den Überlegungen, mein neues Bike demnächst beim Händler zu erwerben.
> 
> ...


----------



## riedma (21. Oktober 2008)

Also mit dem Erreichen der Kundenbetreuer bin ich auch nicht sehr zufrieden, dauert schon manchmal 10 Minuten in der Warteschleifen bei dieser schrecklichen Musik  
Was sehr schwach ist, dass auf eine Frage zu meiner Bestellung via Email von Mitte letzter Woche bis jetzt noch nicht geantwortet wurde. Jetzt hat man und will schon was bei denen kaufen und bekommt keine Antwort. 
Naja, ich würde mein Geschäft anders führen als auf diese Weise.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2008)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> als langjähriges Mitglied in diesem Forum (und natürlich Canyon Kunde) habe ich noch nie so ein Durcheinander wie in diesen Tagen bei Euch erlebt. ...



als langjähriger, amüsierter Mitleser habe ich immer wieder miterlebt, wie wellenförmig das immer gleiche thema hochgespült wird. 
ich sehe hier keinen unterschied zu der diskussion vor x monaten oder y jahren. 
das immer wieder im kreis drehen mit den immer gleich wiederholten klagen hat den reiz des neuen schon lange verloren.


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Oktober 2008)

Gut, dass nicht nur mir die momentane Stimmung im Forum aufgefallen ist 

Ich finde es zur Zeit eher Niedergeschlagen als Euphorisch...
So was spiegelt sich daher mit Sicherheit auf die Kaufentscheidungen
von Neulingen nieder - oder auch die, die sich mal "nach anderen schönen Töchtern"
umschauen wollen.

Das hier sind mal die Themenbeiträge der letzten 2 Monate:
> Warum sooo Inkompetent?????? 
> rahmenriss und keine antwort von canyon 
> Canyon antwortet nicht !? 
> Wie vergrault Caynon einen Kunden 
> Tolle Sparbuch-Aktion ;-((( 
> Super Werkstattleistung 
> Schlechte Erfahrung 
> Sind meine Bremsbeläge schon da?? 
> statt AM 6.0 das AM 7.0 geliefert..... 

Darunter nur einmal "Vielen Dank an Canyon"

Ich muß für meinen Teil sagen, dass ich bisher immer einen Mitarbeiter am 
Telefon erreicht hab, der mich gut beraten konnte / die Mails wurden innerhalb 
von 2 Tagen beantwortet und meine Bestellungen (bisher 2 Schaltaugen und
ein Schaltwerk) sind in weniger als 5 Werktagen geliefert worden. 
Daher kann ich diesbezüglich persönlich nichts schlechtes über Canyon sagen 
Die Sachen sind aber noch vor dem Umzug abgewickelt worden, also ist das nicht
der aktuelle Stand. 

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Stimmung in nächster Zeit zum Positiven ändert!
Denn das haben die Bikes nicht verdient, in schlechter Mundpropaganda (ähm, 
hier wohl eher Web-geblogge) in Grund und Boden zu versinken.
Meine Freundin und ich fahren weiterhin unsere Canyons *stolz *durch den Sumpf 
Also... Chaka Leudde (und ich mein euch, Canyon)!
.


----------



## Niederbayer (21. Oktober 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> als langjähriger, amüsierter Mitleser habe ich immer wieder miterlebt, wie wellenförmig das immer gleiche thema hochgespült wird.
> ich sehe hier keinen unterschied zu der diskussion vor x monaten oder y jahren.
> das immer wieder im kreis drehen mit den immer gleich wiederholten klagen hat den reiz des neuen schon lange verloren.



Du hast Recht. Die Mängel sind wellenförmig die gleichen. Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass sich anscheinend kein Canyonmitarbeiter mehr um dieses Forum kümmert. Früher war da Staabi und zeitweise, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eine weibliche Stimme.


----------



## Astra (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mein 4. Canyon im Keller stehen und kann die ganzen Beschwerden wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Beim 1. MTB für meine Freundin war die AVID nach 14 Tagen kaputt und wurde innerhalb von 10 Tagen gegen eine neue ausgetauscht.

Beim 1. MTB von mir hab ich diese blöde Schraube zum Halten der Bremsbeläge an der Formula Oro verloren. Die Schraube wurde von Canyon innerhalb von 3 Tagen kostenlos geliefert.

Mein erstes RR Rahmenset wurde eine Woche vor dem angekündigten Liefertermin geliefert, sodass ich noch in Urlaub war und das Teil durch die Post wieder zurückgeschickt wurde. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen war das gute Stück dann wieder bei mir.

Beim RR für meine Freundin wurde während einer Aktion der Preis um 19% gesenkt, diese 19% wurden anstandlos überwiesen und es handelte sich dabei um über 500.

Meine Mails werden meistens noch am gleichen Tag, aber spätestens am nächsten beantwortet und am Telefon meldet sich auch recht schnell jemand. 

Da sich das ganze jetzt über etwa 1 1/2 Jahre hinzieht bezweifle ich, dass es sich dabei um glückliche Einzelfälle handelt. Jedenfalls kann ich Canyon nur uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## AndreZ. (21. Oktober 2008)

Astra schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mein 4. Canyon im Keller stehen und kann die ganzen Beschwerden wirklich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Beim 1. MTB für meine Freundin war die AVID nach 14 Tagen kaputt und wurde innerhalb von 10 Tagen gegen eine neue ausgetauscht.
> 
> ...




Anscheinend ändern sich die Zeiten...leider!!!


----------



## seltsamkeit (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja, auch wenns immer die gleiche Leier ist - so ist sie leider wahr. Wenn wunderts wenn man sich hier Rat sucht?

vom erreichen der Hotline her seh ich keine Probleme, nur wird einem da auch nicht geholfen. Rückrufversprechungen werden nicht eingehalten, auf Mails wird nicht geantwortet, der Rückschein für meinen Garantieanspruch erhielt ich nach Wochen. Mein Bike steht nun bei Canyon, und ich hab keine Ahnung wie es damit weitergeht. Zusagen über Ausstausch wurden mdl. vereinbart, mehr nicht. Und irgendwie wirkt es von mal zu mal unprofessioneler.


Canyon uneingeschränkt empfehlen? Nein, MOMENTAN leider. Ich werd regelmäßig wegen meinem Bike welches ich auch viel im Alltag einsetze angesprochen, und was ich mittlerweile sage kann man sich denken. Canyon denkt leider nur bis morgen, und nicht an übermorgen. 

ein unzufriedener kunde kommuniziert das durchschnittlich an 10 weitere potentielle kunden, ich glaub das icst bwl erstes semester.

egal. ich hoffe noch auf eine zügige bearbeitung und das ich mein bike bald wieder habe, mit welchem ich im übrigen top zufrieden bin. die neuanschaffung eines fullys in den nächsten monaten? canyon? ich befürchte bald nicht. leider.


----------



## peki (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Freunde !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich bin neu in eurem Forum leider bin ich auch enteuscht von Canyon !
Weil meine Meinung ist das man mit Kunden nicht so umgehen sollte !
Das ist mein erstes Fahrrad von Canyon und seit vier Wochen warte ich auf mein Fahrrad ! Es ist unfassbar das mein Fahrrad noch immer nicht da ist es sollte aber schon vor drei Wochen fertig zum Liefern  sein !! Draußen ist das beste Wetter aber ich bin ohne mein Fahrrad !!
Ich habe beim Canyon paar mal Angerufen doch ich musste immer 15 Minuten in der warte Schlange stehen und auf meine E - mail haben sie noch nicht geantwortet ! Wozu diese ganzen Lügen und verschprechen !!
Ich warte noch ein paar Tage  dann werden wir sehen !!
Aber die ganze Sache stinkt !! Oder sollte ich mir lieber ein KTM Fahrrad kaufen weil ich wohne in der nähe der Fabrik !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tja Leute, hier staut sich was !

Ich kann bis dato auch nur gutes über Canyon berichten. Das muss ich ganz deutlich sagen. 

Aber die Stimmung ändert sich wie unser Wetter draußen: es wird trüb.

Ich hoffe nur, dass nach der gewaltigen Invenstition ins neue Gebäude, auch der Kundensupport - egal ob im Verkaufsraum, an der Tel-Hotline oder auch hier im Forum - deutlich verbessert wird und in neue Mitarbeiter inverstiert wird. Es bedarf keiner besonderen Erklärungen, dass ein Versender von Mundpropaganda und perfektem Service lebt. Und wir alle wollen das. 

Bin mal gespannt, wann sich Staabi dazu äußert....wäre womöglich hilfreich, Stellung zu nehmen.


----------



## Schulle (21. Oktober 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> als langjähriger, amüsierter Mitleser habe ich immer wieder miterlebt, wie wellenförmig das immer gleiche thema hochgespült wird.
> ich sehe hier keinen unterschied zu der diskussion vor x monaten oder y jahren.
> das immer wieder im kreis drehen mit den immer gleich wiederholten klagen hat den reiz des neuen schon lange verloren.




Ist das bei Diskussionen um andere Themen nicht genauso?


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> Ist das bei Diskussionen um andere Themen nicht genauso?


im großen ganzen sicher schon, aber gerade hier ist die kombination aus emotion und hilflosigkeit besonders unterhaltsam.


----------



## USB (21. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Marke kommst mir vor als wenn Ihr alle auf euren Trabant
wartet & als ob es sonst nicht`s gäbe .

Gerade jetzt werden die Räder bei den Händlern verschleudert kann echt nicht verstehen was ihr Euch da antut .  Mein Mitleid 



peki schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lars.laehminger (21. Oktober 2008)

mal nur so zur Info: habe ein neues Rad bestellt, dann kam eine falsche bestellbestätigung:  habe ich da nochmals angerufen: mitarbeiter konnte mich nicht mehr finden: bei datentransfer auf die neue software bin ich wohl aus dem system gefallen. wir mussten alle daten nochmals aufnehmen.....wat soll ich da noch sagen...
immerhin habe ich seit dem die 3. bestellbestätigung in meinem briefkasten (wobei nur bei einer der preis korrekt war)...zum glück habe ich noch 2 räder im schuppen und kann jeder zeit biken gehen....


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Lieferproblemen ist ja nicht nur bei Canyon so, bei Cube war es letztes Jahr in vielen Fällen genauso, dieses Jahr scheint es besser zu sein, da bereits einige 09er unter's Volk gebracht wurden. 

Ich denke, das größte Problem dürfte bleiben, dass die genannten Fälle alles Einzelfälle sind. Selbst wenn hier im Forum 50 Themen in 6 Monaten eröffnet werden, in denen Unmut über Canons Service/Garantieabwicklung/etc. bemängelt wird, ist das doch im Vergleich zu der Menge an Bikes die verkauft werden, wahrscheinlich ein "Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein".

Ich kann den Missmut verstehen und will hier auch niemand in den Rücken fallen, aber von der anderen Seite sieht es nicht so dramatisch aus. Die negative Werbung die dadurch entsteht darf aber, wie bereits erwähnt, auch nicht unbeachtet bleiben, aber anscheinend spiegelt sich so eine Wirkung (noch) nicht in den Verkaufszahlen wieder...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (21. Oktober 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> im großen ganzen sicher schon, aber gerade hier ist die kombination aus emotion und hilflosigkeit besonders unterhaltsam.



Das schöne bei Canyon ist man bekommt die Räder halt nur dort  und kann nicht zu einem anderen Canyonhändler gehen 
das macht genau das aus: kombination aus emotion und hilflosigkeit besonders unterhaltsam 
 es gibt nur einen CANYON = Abhängigkeit

Möchte ich ein Rad vom Händler such ich mir den Händler meines Vertrauens, bzw. wechsle evtl. zu einem anderen Vertragshändler, der liefern kann und oder einen guten Preis /Service hat. Will der eine nicht gehe ich zum nächsten.


----------



## SaarBiker78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Also wie schon öfter hier erwähnt, handelt es sich wohl um Einzelfälle...
Wollte dieses Jahr im Juli ein Nerve XC 7.0, laut Canyon "ausverkauft" musste dann auf ein Midseason Modell ausweichen, erstmal. Dann war plötzlich Eins als Expressbike verfügbar. Ein Anruf (welche Warteschleife) ruck zuck war die Bestellung umgemünzt, am nächsten Tag die Bestellbestätigung im Briefkasten.
Und da ich es besonders eilig hatte, wie das halt so iss mit Neuem, wollte ich zusätzlich angerufen werden, sobald ich mich auf den Weg machen kann. Auf der Bestellbestätigung stand Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche abholbereit. In der gleichen Woche Mittwochs stand das Ding bei mir auf'm Hof.

Sprich, ich kann da kein schlechtes Wort über Canyon sowie den Service kommen lassen...

Apropos Service

Ich war ziemlich genau 20 Sekunden im Store, da war auch schon ein Mitarbeiter bei mir, nahm die Bestellungsb. und holte mein Bike, wies mich doch erstaunlich genau in alle Baugruppen und Funktionen ein und lies mich auch erst dann wieder fahren. Schlechter Service ?? 


Hier vielleicht ein paar nützliche Tips:
-rufe nie Montags vor Mittag irgendwo an, da steckt noch zu viel Wochenende drin...
-kauf nie eine Montagsproduktion, da steckt zu viel Wochenende...

Und noch was, schaut Euch mal auf unserem Planeten um, Börse, Wirtschaft, Preisbildung, Steuern, überall regiert zur Zeit das Chaos 

Bis denne und weiterhin nicht die Motivation verlieren


----------



## LuckyStar (21. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es manchmal auch an den Kunden selbst, das es mit der Abwicklung im Service Center mal nicht so klappt? Wen man hier jedenfalls so manche Kommentare  liest, kann ich mir schon vorstellen in was für einem Ton sich manche am Telefon verhalten bzw. in welch harscher Wortwahl manche Kunden ihre Mails an Canyon verfassen. Zusätzlich werden vermutlich oft genug Sachverhalte bei defekten Teilen falsch oder garnicht dargestellt, da braucht man sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn es länger dauert. Dokumentation und Komunikation ist alles, auch wenn es mal etwas länger dauert bis eine Mail verfasst ist oder man ans Service Telefon  einen Mitarbeiter bekommt.

Dazu sollte man sich auch einmal Gedanken machen woraus der günstige Preis letztendlich resultiert.

Ich habe jetzt bereits drei Bikes bei Canyon bestellt. Ein Grand Canyon Elite in 2006 welches immer noch ohne Defekte funktioniert und auch in der Abwicklung nie Probleme machte. Ein tolles Bike!

Nun habe ich in der Sparbuch Aktion ein Canyon XC6 bestellt, welches mir als Testbike vergünstigt verkauft wurde. Auch dieses Bike stand eine Woche später vor meiner Haustüre, allerdings war eine kleine Delle auf dem Oberrohr, weshalb ich das Ganze auch sofort reklamiert habe. Drei Mails mit Bildern der Beschädigung sowie zwei Anrufe im Service Center waren nötig und wir waren uns über eine Gutschrift handelseinig. Klar dauerte es während der Sparbuch Aktion etwas länger, aber ich wurde sogar während der Inventur mit meinem Anliegen bedient. Man muss sich nur anständig mit den Leuten unterhalten, dann verhalten sich die Herrschaften bei Canyon recht kooperativ und arbeiten die Anliegen recht zeitnah ab.

Aus dem Outlet habe ich jetzt noch  Nerve WXC für mein Frauchen bestellt, wobei mir hier die Gutschrift aus der Delle im XC6 gleich verrechnet wurde. Also alles kein Problem, zwar habe auch ich hierfür zwei Bestätigungen per Post bekommen, allerdings ist das eben noch ein Fehler im neuen EDV System, welches sie auch sicher noch in den Griff bekommen. Mich stört der eine Brief zuviel nicht, Hauptsache ich bekomme meine Ware zeitnah und da wir bereits Herbst haben, kommts auf ein paar Tage auch nicht an.

Dass hier vereinzelt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wurden ist zwar bitter, aber sicher nicht die Regel. 
Und eines ist doch mal sicher: Nirgendwo bekommt man für sein Geld soviel Bike wie bei Canyon!
Wer günstig an Hightech Bikes kommen will muss eben auch die eine oder andere Unanehmlichkeit auf sich nehmen, oder eben zu einem wesentlich höheren Preis im Fachhandel kaufen. 
Ebenso ist für mich klar, das wenn ich ein Bike von einem Versender kaufe, dass ich mich dann um Service und kleine Reparaturen selber kümmere. Wer dahingehend nix drauf hat, sollte ebenso im Fachhandel kaufen, alles andere ist naiv und für mich am falschen Fleck gespart...


----------



## AndreZ. (22. Oktober 2008)

LuckyStar schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es manchmal auch an den Kunden selbst, das es mit der Abwicklung im Service Center mal nicht so klappt? Wen man hier jedenfalls so manche Kommentare  liest, kann ich mir schon vorstellen in was für einem Ton sich manche am Telefon verhalten bzw. in welch harscher Wortwahl manche Kunden ihre Mails an Canyon verfassen. Zusätzlich werden vermutlich oft genug Sachverhalte bei defekten Teilen falsch oder garnicht dargestellt, da braucht man sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn es länger dauert. Dokumentation und Komunikation ist alles, auch wenn es mal etwas länger dauert bis eine Mail verfasst ist oder man ans Service Telefon  einen Mitarbeiter bekommt.
> 
> Dazu sollte man sich auch einmal Gedanken machen woraus der günstige Preis letztendlich resultiert.
> 
> ...



Mehr geht nun echt nicht....jetzt sind wir auch noch selber Schuld das man uns anlügt, sich nicht zurückmeldet, gekaufte Räder verschwinden ect...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch wenn Du tolle Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht hast, mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber gewesen wenn es ähnlich wie bei dir gelaufen wäre. Ist es aber nicht!!!
Und das liegt mit Sicherheit NICHT an meiner Art mit Menschen zu kommunizieren!


----------



## LuckyStar (22. Oktober 2008)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Mehr geht nun echt nicht....jetzt sind wir auch noch selber Schuld das man uns anlügt, sich nicht zurückmeldet, gekaufte Räder verschwinden ect...
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch wenn Du tolle Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht hast, mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber gewesen wenn es ähnlich wie bei dir gelaufen wäre. Ist es aber nicht!!!
> Und das liegt mit Sicherheit NICHT an meiner Art mit Menschen zu kommunizieren!


 
Nicht persönlich nehmen, es gibt immer Ausnahmen bei denen wirklich alles schief geht. Ich denke aber mal für jedes Problem, kann man eine für alle Parteien ansprechende Lösung finden und ich glaube einfach nicht, dass dieses immer nur von Canyon ausgebremst wird. 
Einfach auch mal ein Ultimatum setzen und nicht ständig vertrösten lassen, andernfalls vom Kauf zurücktreten und wo anders glücklich werden, denn eines ist mal sicher, hier werden die Probleme nicht gelöst


----------



## USB (22. Oktober 2008)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht ! 

Zitat von luckystar:
Und eines ist doch mal sicher: Nirgendwo bekommt man für sein Geld soviel Bike wie bei Canyon!


----------



## Langley (22. Oktober 2008)

USB schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht !
> 
> Zitat von luckystar:
> Und eines ist doch mal sicher: Nirgendwo bekommt man für sein Geld soviel Bike wie bei Canyon!



Denk ich auch. Es gibt noch andere Marken. Als wir uns vor 2 Jahren unser erstes Canyon bestellten hat uns neben dem excellenten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auch das Design angesprochen.

Die Probleme, die hier im Forum geschildert werden sollten natürlich nicht sein - vor allem weil das Forum von offizieller Seite "betreut" wird.

Mein Problemchen:
Ich stelle mich mal hin und sage: Canyon hat nen Radsport Fimmel und vernachlaessigt den MTB Sektor. Das Video von der Eurobike war schon total lustlos, der Blog Rennradlastig.

Die Kohle, die sie in Sponsoring von den Profis stecken, sollten sie lieber für Support und Entwicklung nehmen. Denn glaubt mir: Durch diesen SileceLotto (mit verdaechtigen Teammitgliedern) Unsinn werden weder unsere MTB´s günstiger noch das Markenimage besser.

Haut mich ruhig dafür.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Bratzus (22. Oktober 2008)

USB schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht !
> 
> Zitat von luckystar:
> Und eines ist doch mal sicher: Nirgendwo bekommt man für sein Geld soviel Bike wie bei Canyon!



Ist zwar ein "Gerücht" (Mit viel Wahrheit drin) aber man sollte nicht alles so Absolut sehen.
Habe für gutes Geld auch gute Bikes von Canyon,die problemlos rennen. 
Gute Bikes gibts aber auch bei anderen Versendern und natürlich beim Fachhändler.
Kaufe Jeder da wo er glücklich wird! ( Ich z.B. bei Canyon!)

Bratzus


----------



## LuckyStar (22. Oktober 2008)

USB schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht !
> 
> Zitat von luckystar:
> Und eines ist doch mal sicher: Nirgendwo bekommt man für sein Geld soviel Bike wie bei Canyon!


 
Vielleicht kaufst Du dann bei einem anderen versender, aber das Prinzip und die Problematik bleiben dadurch erhalten. Es ändert sich also nichts, aber Du darfst gerne nachvollziehbare Beispiele für Bikes in der selben Ausstattungsklasse nennen. Wirst Dich dabei aber schwer tun 

Hier noch ein Artikel von der Canyon Homepage:



> *22.10.2008*
> 
> *Verzögerungen in der Kundenbetreuung*
> 
> ...


----------



## trek1969 (22. Oktober 2008)

LuckyStar schrieb:


> Vielleicht kaufst Du dann bei einem anderen versender, aber das Prinzip und die Problematik bleiben dadurch erhalten. Es ändert sich also nichts, aber Du darfst gerne nachvollziehbare Beispiele für Bikes in der selben Ausstattungsklasse nennen. Wirst Dich dabei aber schwer tun
> 
> Hier noch ein Artikel von der Canyon Homepage:



Mal sehen diese Entschuldigung von Canyon wird wahrscheinlich in den nächsten 2 Stunden wieder in der Luft zerrissen werden. Es werden sich wieder einige sowas von negativ dazu äußern, dass z. B. kein Canyon-Mitarbeiter sich persönlich gemeldet hat, dass die Probleme ja schon vorher da waren usw... 
Alle schön durch die Hose atmen und darauf hoffen, dass alles besser wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limubai (22. Oktober 2008)

naja trek1969, solange du der erste bist und jegliche kritik schon im vorhinein als unnötig markierst, ist dann auch alles gut...aber mann muss sich ja nur deine posts hier ansehen...
glaubst du das Canyon dies veröffentlichen würde wenn dieses forum hier nicht wäre?? wenn die leute nicht mutig genug sind sich auch mal zu beschweren.


Frage an alle.
wieso macht Canyon eine systemumstellung zu einer Zeit wo die meisten bikes verkauft werden. wenn ich mir hier ansehe wieviele leute bei den schnäppchentagen zugeschlagen haben dann weis ich echt nicht. 
Ich als IT leiter würde die Geschäftsführung fragen ob dies der ernst ist einen ausverkauf gleichzeitg mit der umstellung eines systems zu verbinden.

ich möchte hier nichts schlechtreden, ist die entscheidung von Canyon was und wie sie es machen, ich hoffe nur für alle wartenden Canyon Kunden das ihre angelegenheit baldigst erledigt wird.

eins noch.
wir hatten bei uns auch mal so eine systemumstellung.
wir hatten auch probleme und mussten die Priorität setzen, wir haben die Priorität an beiden seiten gesetzte, beseitigung des problems und kommunikation zu dem kunden.
wir haben eine hotline eingerichtet und haben auskunft gegeben, wie gesagt, ich als IT Leiter war in jeder situation mit der Geschäftsführung am Laufenden.

aber wie gesagt, Canyon muss es wissen.....


----------



## trek1969 (22. Oktober 2008)

ich will das hier sicherlich alles nicht "runterspielen"...aber es wird hier *nur *alles negativ dargestellt... in anderen "freds" beschweren sich "kunden", canyon "staabi" bezieht stellung, und siehe das es wurde sich schon im vorfeld geeinigt...nur der "kunde" erwähnt dieses natürlich nicht.
Wenn du it´ler bist, dann weißt du sicherlich am besten was so eine systemumstellung für ein Unternehmen bedeutet. es gibt firmen die sind an solchen umstellungen fast zugrunde gegangen...
Es tummeln sich im canyon forum typen rum, die gar kein canyon besitzen, aber nur negatives beitragen...weil sie kennen ja einen, der einen kennt, der schon mal bei der hotline angerufen hat und da wurde nach ganzen 9x klingeln statt "schönen guten tag" nur "guten tag" gesagt..


----------



## Limubai (22. Oktober 2008)

da hast du schon recht, aber es geht immer noch darum prioritäten zu setzen, es ist für mich einfach nur unverständlich jetzt solche aktionen durchzuführen, wenn ich heute auf die canyon hompage gehe dann sehe ich eine aktion nach der anderen. 

Uns ging es darum unsere Kunden nicht zu verlieren, wir haben unser möglichstes getan um die situation zu breinigen und so wenig verlust wie möglich einzufahren, aber wir hätten daneben nie und nimmer, spezielle, verkaufs tage eingeführt während dieser tage - wochen.

es ist doch verarsche am Kunden jetzt soetwas durchzuführen, weil wir ja hier im forum wissen das diese erst in Wochen geliefert werden, wenn überhaupt.....

ich sehe hier keinen Plan, keine Strategie, einfach nur Rad verkaufen ohne verluste, die schreienden Kunden nimmt man eine weile in kauf und versucht das in ein paar wochen/monaten runterzuspielen, indem uns dann verkauft wird wie sehr sie sich bemüht haben den Service zu verbessern, 

ich sehe derzeit null an service, also kann man sich nur verbessern, 

ich warte immer noch auf die Antwort von Canyon - wieso sie immer noch die Formula Oro scheiben einbauen an den 2008 rädern, Formula hat schon geschrieben das diese von schlechter Qualiät waren und zu problemen führen können ( hauptsache klingeln und vibrieren )

wenn ein unternehmen beschwerden ignoriert und so lange wartet bis alles verkauft ist und dann ein statement abgibt das die 2009 besser werden, dann verliere ich einfach die geduld...
dann bin ich kein guter mehr und reg mich auf...

und das sollen die forumsteilnehmer lesen, das ist keine gute Geschäftspolitik und sollte nicht belohnt werden.

das wichtigste ist das Canyon aus dieser Situation lernen sollte, das solche sachen nicht mehr vorkommen sollten, probleme können auftreten aber die beseitigung dieses Problems ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, Kunden ignorieren geht gar nicht.

grüsse aus dem nebeligen Wien......


----------



## randi (22. Oktober 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> - wieso sie immer noch die Formula Oro scheiben einbauen an den 2008 rädern, Formula hat schon geschrieben das diese von schlechter Qualiät waren und zu problemen führen können ( hauptsache klingeln und vibrieren )
> .....



Wenn man keine anderen Scheiben hat, verbaut und liefert man halt diese aus. Bevor der Kunde noch n Wochen warten muß


----------



## trek1969 (22. Oktober 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Wenn man keine anderen Scheiben hat, verbaut und liefert man halt diese aus. Bevor der Kunde noch n Wochen warten muß



stimmt...


----------



## knuspi (22. Oktober 2008)

Langley schrieb:


> Canyon hat nen Radsport Fimmel und vernachlaessigt den MTB Sektor. Das Video von der Eurobike war schon total lustlos, der Blog Rennradlastig.


 
Im Blog sind wesentlich mehr Bilder von MTBs zu sehen als von Rennrädern. Kann deine Aussage also nicht so ganz nachvollziehen ...


----------



## AMul (22. Oktober 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> ....
> ich sehe hier keinen Plan, keine Strategie, einfach nur Rad verkaufen ohne verluste, ...
> ...
> und das sollen die forumsteilnehmer lesen, das ist keine gute Geschäftspolitik und sollte nicht belohnt werden.
> ...


 

Also für mich ist die Geschäftspolitik gut, denn 2009 wird niemand mehr ein canyon kaufen wollen nach diesem chaos. 
d.h. wenn ich mir dann eins bestell ises nach 3 tagen da


----------



## AndreZ. (22. Oktober 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> da hast du schon recht, aber es geht immer noch darum prioritäten zu setzen, es ist für mich einfach nur unverständlich jetzt solche aktionen durchzuführen, wenn ich heute auf die canyon hompage gehe dann sehe ich eine aktion nach der anderen.
> 
> Uns ging es darum unsere Kunden nicht zu verlieren, wir haben unser möglichstes getan um die situation zu breinigen und so wenig verlust wie möglich einzufahren, aber wir hätten daneben nie und nimmer, spezielle, verkaufs tage eingeführt während dieser tage - wochen.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können!!! 100%


----------



## Limubai (22. Oktober 2008)

ich warte lieber eine Woche und habe keine klingel an meinem Vorderrad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (22. Oktober 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Im Blog sind wesentlich mehr Bilder von MTBs zu sehen als von Rennrädern. Kann deine Aussage also nicht so ganz nachvollziehen ...



Ich bezog das auf die Zeit während der Eurobike und auch auf die Videos von dort. Danach haben Sie zugegebenermassen etwas nachgeholt. Das aber kann ja auf Kundenwunsch geschehen sein.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## LuckyStar (22. Oktober 2008)

Wahrscheinlich verkauft Canyon mitlerweile auch mehr Rennräder als Mountainbikes, womit natürlich auch mehr Werbung dafür gemacht für die Straßenräder gemacht wird...

Das mit der Systemumstellung zum Ende der Hauptsaison muss man tatsächlich zunächst als negativ einstufen. Allerdings muss man auch die andere Seite sehen, wo demnächst die neuen Modelle bestellt werden können und dieses Prozedere wollte Canyon vermutlich nicht während der Umstellung auf die 2009ér Bikes machen. 
Sonst wäre das nächste Chaos eben im Frühjahr gekommen und das wäre sicher umso schlimmer ausgefallen, wenn die kompletten Vorbestellungen verloren gegangen wären.

Ist halt immer die Frage was besser gewesen wäre, aber egal wie sie entschieden hätten, es hätte Kundschaft und deren Mitarbeiter betroffen...


----------



## AMul (22. Oktober 2008)

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das man auch wirklich im November bestellen kann und nicht irgendwann im Januar. 
Allerdings besser als wenn man früh bestellt und dann 5 monate auf sein bike warten muss (oder es gar nicht bekommt(wie schon gesagt))


----------



## Limubai (22. Oktober 2008)

ich hätte die Systemumstellung nach den Aktionen gemacht, weiters hätte ich nach den Aktionen darauf hingewiesen das es zu einer Inventur kommen wird ( haben sie mitgeteilt ) und danach zu einer systemumstellung, ich hätte dan ende November die Umstellung durchgezogen und dann hätte es keine probleme gegeben, weil wenn der abverkauf erfolgt ist und 2009 modelle kommen, weise ich ganz einfach darauf hin das die 2009 modelle erst nach der Systemumstellung verfügbar sein werden und es zu liefer-verzögerungen kommen kann.


ich weis, ich hätte, ich hätte und ich hätte.
aber ich hätte nie und nimmer die Aktionen mit den Umstellungen kombiniert. Ist einfach nur unüberlegt.


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

du kannst dich ja bei Canyon als Unternehmesberater bewerben, dann kann so etwas in Zukunft nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Niederbayer (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es gut das Canyon so reagiert hat. Man kann jetzt wenigstens den Versuch erkennen wieder etwas Ordnung ins System zu bringen. Kein telefonischen Anfragen mehr und erst mal das Mailsystem aufräumen. Schaun wir mal wie sich das Ergebnis wiederspiegelt. Ich bin auch froh das Canyon diese Information im Forum über aller anderen Themen gestellt hat. So versinkt sie nicht in irgendeinem Thema. Nach dem so wenig vom Canyon-Team im Forum geantwortet wurde hatte ich schon die Befürchtung dass Canyon hier den Support einstelln will. Besonders bequem ist das Forum sicher nicht für eine Firma - als Versender der nur im Internet verkauft aber ein super Weg den direkten Kontakt zum Kunden herzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limubai (22. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> du kannst dich ja bei Canyon als Unternehmesberater bewerben, dann kann so etwas in Zukunft nicht mehr passieren.



ich hab ja dazu geschreiben, 
ich weis, ich hätte, ich hätte, ich hätte - ist mir schon klar das sowas blöd rüberkommt, anderen sagen wie sie es besser machen können, aber ich bin der meinung das hier 2 welten zusammen prallen, ausverkauf und umstellung ist ein wunschtraum, der aber niergends in erfüllung geht, oder meistens nicht.

in wien ist es immer noch neblig, schöne grüsse


----------



## chantre72 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin seit 2004 Kunde von Canyon. Mein MR7 hat mittlerweile weit über 20.000km auf der Uhr und lief bis August ohne Probleme.

Nach den guten Erfahrungen mit dem Bike hab ich mir dieses Jahr ein Lux zugelegt, was innerhalb einer Woche geliefert wurde.

Leider hatte ich zwei Garantiefälle in den letzten 2 Monaten, wobei es bei der Abwicklung zu Problemen kam. Am Ende wurden jedoch beide Fälle zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst!

Ich kann nur sagen, dass man bei Canyon seine Anliegen sachlich ansprechen und öfters mal nachfragen sollte. Mir wurde dann immer geholfen.

...und jetzt ab in den Wald


----------



## trek1969 (22. Oktober 2008)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit 2004 Kunde von Canyon. Mein MR7 hat mittlerweile weit über 20.000km auf der Uhr und lief bis August ohne Probleme.
> 
> ...



was positives?! "respekt respekt" 

Mir ging es genau so...Null probleme mit canyon... nur muss man hier sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn man was positives äußert wird man gleich zerpflückt...  
Und die negativen erlebnisse der anderen nie in frage stellen, bwz. kommentieren, dass kommt fast dem "hochverrat" gleich...


----------



## xas (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei Canyon muss seit der Systemumstellung echt das blanke Chaos herrschen und ich kann mir vorstellen, wie Canyon mit Telefonanrufen und Mails überhäuft wird. Mit der vorübergehenden Abschaltung der Hotline mussten Sie jetzt wohl die Notbremse ziehen...

Meine Freundin wartet auch schon genervt auf ein Nerve XC 8.0 SE (das Modell wurde komischerweise auch nie offiziell über die Homepage verkauft). Ich habe ein Nerve XC 8.0 aus dem Sparbuch bestellt und bis jetzt nicht mal eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten. 

Ich hoffe, die Logistik und die Serviceabwicklung verbessern sich, vielleicht ist dies in den letzten Jahren einfach noch nicht mitgewachsen . Das Angebot, das Ladengeschäft und die dortige Beratung sind zumindest top.


----------



## Mudwild (22. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> was Positives?! "respekt Respekt"
> 
> Mir Ging Es Genau So...null Probleme Mit Canyon... Nur Muss Man Hier Sehr Vorsichtig Sein, Wenn Man Was Positives äußert Wird Man Gleich Zerpflückt...
> Und Die Negativen Erlebnisse Der Anderen Nie In Frage Stellen, Bwz. Kommentieren, Dass Kommt Fast Dem "hochverrat" Gleich... :d



*genau!!*


----------



## Robsen (22. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, jetzt weis ich mal wieder was service bedeutet  da geh ich doch morgen noch lieber zu meinem Händler bei den ich meinem ansprechpartner direkt in die augen schauen kann. und nen kaffee bekomm ich da auch immer XD

weiterhin viel spass mit den katalogrädern....


----------



## Mudwild (22. Oktober 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> weiterhin viel spass mit den katalogrädern....



Jo, den haben wir. Vielen Dank!


----------



## admax (23. Oktober 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> und nen kaffee bekomm ich da auch immer XD



Das ist natürlich ein Argument


----------



## trek1969 (23. Oktober 2008)

admax schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Argument



stimmt.. 

dann geb ich natürlich gern 200,-  oder mehr aus... fürn kaffee... bei meinem händler umme ecke... bei dem immer alles schneller geht... und der ganz bestimmt mehr ahnung hat.... und sowieso....


----------



## Bratzus (23. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> stimmt..
> 
> dann geb ich natürlich gern 200,-  oder mehr aus... fürn kaffee... bei meinem händler umme ecke... bei dem immer alles schneller geht... und der ganz bestimmt mehr ahnung hat.... und sowieso....



Ja, wenn mein "Händler umme ecke" mir nen Kaffee ausgegeben hätte! 
Der verkündete mir nur, das Er das Gesuchte ja eh nicht da hat " und ob da noch ein Container nach Deutschland unterwegens ist, eher unwarscheinlich." 
Also bin ich im Frühjahr nach Koblenz, da wurde mir das verkauft was ich haben wollte, nur den Kaffee hab ich da nicht bekommen!

MfG Bratzus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek1969 (23. Oktober 2008)

Bratzus schrieb:


> Ja, wenn mein "Händler umme ecke" mir nen Kaffee ausgegeben hätte!
> Der verkündete mir nur, das Er das Gesuchte ja eh nicht da hat " und ob da noch ein Container nach Deutschland unterwegens ist, eher unwarscheinlich."
> Also bin ich im Frühjahr nach Koblenz, da wurde mir das verkauft was ich haben wollte, nur den Kaffee hab ich da nicht bekommen!
> 
> MfG Bratzus



Kein Kaffee? Na dann mach hier mal gleich en fred auf "Unzufrieden! War in Koblenz und es gab kein Kaffee"


----------



## tom23" (23. Oktober 2008)

Meine Friseurin gibt mir auch immer einen Kaffee aus! Aber wenn ich Sie nach einem Fahrrad frage, hat sie nie welche lieferbar.

Fazit: Ich kaufe nie wieder ein bike bei meinem Friseur!

intervallmäßig immer wieder die gleichen Diskussionen.....
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dieser Thread ist schon Nr. 1, wenn man "Canyon" und "Kunden" googelt.


----------



## schlör (23. Oktober 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das mit den Lieferproblemen ist ja nicht nur bei Canyon so, bei Cube war es letztes Jahr in vielen Fällen genauso, dieses Jahr scheint es besser zu sein, da bereits einige 09er unter's Volk gebracht wurden.
> 
> Ich denke, das größte Problem dürfte bleiben, dass die genannten Fälle alles Einzelfälle sind. Selbst wenn hier im Forum 50 Themen in 6 Monaten eröffnet werden, in denen Unmut über Canons Service/Garantieabwicklung/etc. bemängelt wird, ist das doch im Vergleich zu der Menge an Bikes die verkauft werden, wahrscheinlich ein "Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein".
> 
> ...


Guck Dir die Posts mal an, es sind sicher keine Einzelfälle.


----------



## schlör (23. Oktober 2008)

LuckyStar schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es manchmal auch an den Kunden selbst, das es mit der Abwicklung im Service Center mal nicht so klappt? Wen man hier jedenfalls so manche Kommentare  liest, kann ich mir schon vorstellen in was für einem Ton sich manche am Telefon verhalten bzw. in welch harscher Wortwahl manche Kunden ihre Mails an Canyon verfassen. Zusätzlich werden vermutlich oft genug Sachverhalte bei defekten Teilen falsch oder garnicht dargestellt, da braucht man sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn es länger dauert. Dokumentation und Komunikation ist alles, auch wenn es mal etwas länger dauert bis eine Mail verfasst ist oder man ans Service Telefon  einen Mitarbeiter bekommt.
> 
> Dazu sollte man sich auch einmal Gedanken machen woraus der günstige Preis letztendlich resultiert.
> 
> ...



Ich habeauch 3 Canyon Bikes, aber wenn Du meine Erfahrungen liest-da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge.
Bei Canyon wird gelogen das sich die Balken biegen, auch in persönlichen Gesprächen mit leitenden Mitarbeitern in Koblenz vor Ort!!
Meinen Leserbrief könnt Ihr bald in der Bike lesen.


----------



## Limubai (23. Oktober 2008)

wer hier von einzelfällen spricht, sollte mal die Canyon Brille abnehmen...   bleiben wir objektiv bitte.......
genauso wie hier behauptet wird das dieses thema übertrieben wird, kann ich behaupten das es hier genug Canyon freunde gibt die es nicht ertragen können das die Marke ihrer anbetung grad richtig ******* baut....

oh mein gott, stell dir vor ich muss mir vielleicht nach Jahren wieder eine neue Marke überlegen, nein nein - ich mach die Augen zu und ignoriere das alles hier, die leute übertreiben ja nur, bald wird es wieder besser, alles wird wieder gut...

ich sag euch eins....
System-mässig bekommen sie es nicht gebacken.
wenn sie ihre Kunden-Politik nicht ändern wird dies noch ein langwer weg.

und diejenigen die vor jahren 100 canyon gekauft haben und damit zufrieden waren.
Es freut ich für euch.
aber es geht nicht darum was für Jahren war, sondern was jetzt ist.....


----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. Oktober 2008)

So Limubai,

Du kennst also den genauen Prozentsatz der im Moment unzufriedenen Canyon Kunden und hast auch eine Glaskugel in der die Entwicklung des Canyon-Service in den nächsten Monaten zu sehen ist? Ausserdem kennst Du auch den exakten Prozentsatz der Formula Fahrer die Probleme mit klingelnden Bremsen haben und weisst daher ganz sicher das dies die Mehrzahl ist (bzw. das es deutlich über Einzelfälle hinaus geht)? Super. Kannst Du uns Deine Marketinginstrumente zur Verfügung stellen damit wir auf Basis Deiner empirischen Daten unseren Service verbessern können? Dankeschön.

Nochmal allgemein: Wie schon im Statement der Geschäftsführung geschrieben, mittelfristig wird jeder Canyon Kunde in allen Bereichen von unserer neuen ERP profitieren. Natürlich ist die derzeitige Situation und der Informationsstau unschön und tut uns sehr leid, wir arbeiten aber mit Hochdruck daran diesen Stau aufzulösen. Wenn sich die Abläufe auf die neue ERP eingespielt hat werden die Erleichterungen durch die Software im Vergleich zur alten ERP aber so deutlich spürbar sein das sich Verbesserungen für jeden erkennbar zeigen werden. Warum wir gerade jetzt nach der Inventur und dem Sparbuch umgestellt haben? Das "Zauberwort" heisst Geschäftsjahr und die damit verbundenen Abläufe speziell in der Buchhaltung. Es gab gar keine andere Möglichkeit oder die Einführung der neuen ERP hätte um ein ganzes Jahr verschoben werden müssen. Und das ist aufgrund der vielen Erleichterungen durch die neue ERP überhaupt keine Option gewesen. Und selbst wenn, die Einführung wäre dann wieder mit Inventur und Sparbuch zusammengetroffen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## schlör (23. Oktober 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> So Limubai,
> 
> Du kennst also den genauen Prozentsatz der im Moment unzufriedenen Canyon Kunden und hast auch eine Glaskugel in der die Entwicklung des Canyon-Service in den nächsten Monaten zu sehen ist? Ausserdem kennst Du auch den exakten Prozentsatz der Formula Fahrer die Probleme mit klingelnden Bremsen haben und weisst daher ganz sicher das dies die Mehrzahl ist (bzw. das es deutlich über Einzelfälle hinaus geht)? Super. Kannst Du uns Deine Marketinginstrumente zur Verfügung stellen damit wir auf Basis Deiner empirischen Daten unseren Service verbessern können? Dankeschön.
> 
> ...



Hallo, Herr Staab, da ja hier mitlesen, warum melden Sie sich nicht wie mehrfach versprochen bei mir???


----------



## schlör (23. Oktober 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> So Limubai,
> 
> Du kennst also den genauen Prozentsatz der im Moment unzufriedenen Canyon Kunden und hast auch eine Glaskugel in der die Entwicklung des Canyon-Service in den nächsten Monaten zu sehen ist? Ausserdem kennst Du auch den exakten Prozentsatz der Formula Fahrer die Probleme mit klingelnden Bremsen haben und weisst daher ganz sicher das dies die Mehrzahl ist (bzw. das es deutlich über Einzelfälle hinaus geht)? Super. Kannst Du uns Deine Marketinginstrumente zur Verfügung stellen damit wir auf Basis Deiner empirischen Daten unseren Service verbessern können? Dankeschön.
> 
> ...



Hallo, Herr Staab, da ja hier mitlesen, warum melden Sie sich nicht wie mehrfach versprochen bei mir???
Bei den ganzen Mails von mir, dem persönlichen Gespräch mit Frau K. in Koblenz, Ihrem Versprechen hier im Forum mir ein Angebot zu machen und die Behauptung- die Klärung liefe im Hintergrund-Es hat sich keiner mehr gemeldet.............
Sie haben ja wohl auch das alles gelesen, auch meine Mail an Sie letzte Woche-keine Antwort.
Es ist einfach beschämend wie Sie und Frau K. sich verhalten!!


----------



## osamawillbaden (23. Oktober 2008)

gut das ich cube fahrer bin - aber ruhig bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (23. Oktober 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> So Limubai,
> 
> Du kennst also den genauen Prozentsatz der im Moment unzufriedenen Canyon Kunden und hast auch eine Glaskugel in der die Entwicklung des Canyon-Service in den nächsten Monaten zu sehen ist? Ausserdem kennst Du auch den exakten Prozentsatz der Formula Fahrer die Probleme mit klingelnden Bremsen haben und weisst daher ganz sicher das dies die Mehrzahl ist (bzw. das es deutlich über Einzelfälle hinaus geht)? Super. Kannst Du uns Deine Marketinginstrumente zur Verfügung stellen damit wir auf Basis Deiner empirischen Daten unseren Service verbessern können? Dankeschön.







Von unten betrachtet sieht dein niveau wie arroganz aus. aber bedenke, wenn die sonne tief steht werfen auch zwerge schatten.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo schlör,

ich kann leider im Moment keine Emailkommunikation zwischen uns beiden zuordnen (lediglich die Antwort in einem Thread welche ich nach Rücksprache mit dem Service erstellt hatte), obwohl ich alle Mails die mich aus dem Forum erreichen archiviere, von daher sehe ich auch nicht, wann ich versprochen habe mich persönlich darum zu kümmern. Bitte sende mir Deinen Realnamen und die Kundennummer, ich spreche dann gerne mit der Serviceabeteilung. Vielen Dank.

VG,

Michael


----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. Oktober 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Von unten betrachtet sieht dein niveau wie arroganz aus. aber bedenke, wenn die sonne tief steht werfen auch zwerge schatten.



Hallo,

arrogant soll das nicht sein. Mir geht nur ein bischen die Hutschnur hoch wenn ich Sachen wie "ich sag euch eins.... System-mässig bekommen sie es nicht gebacken." oder "und diejenigen die vor jahren 100 canyon gekauft haben und damit zufrieden waren. Es freut ich für euch. aber es geht nicht darum was für Jahren war, sondern was jetzt ist..... " von jemanden lese, der noch nicht einmal ein Canyon Bike fährt. Wenn jemand wie Limubai in 22 von 22 Posts nur, teilweise unter der Gürtellinie und unsachlich wie oben, gegen Canyon wettert dann möchte ich die Motivation dahinter schon mal gerne wissen. Wie gesagt, Arroganz liegt mir da absolut fern, wir sind uns sehr wohl bewusst das die Beantwortung von Kundenanfragen im Moment alles andere als optimal ist. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Niederbayer (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Wind der Unzufriedenheit wächst sich jetzt langsam zum Sturm aus und die Töne werden lauter. Aber - an alle Kritiker - Canyon scheint sich ja doch noch für seine Kunden einzusetzten. Herr Staab kämpft scheinbar allein gegen eine Riesenwelle an. Lassen wir ihm doch ein wenig Zeit und schimpfen später weiter wenn die Softwareumstellung nicht funktionieren sollte. Es wird sicher für uns Forummitglieder schwer einschätzbar wie weit die Systemumstellung eine Verbesserung bringen wird. Kritik, berechtigt oder auch unberechtigt, wird es hier immer geben - wichtig ist nur das der Kunde / Forumleser nicht den Eindruck gewinnt hier allein gelassen zu werden mit seinen Problemen. 

Gruß,
Euer Niederbayer


----------



## Limubai (23. Oktober 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> arrogant soll das nicht sein. Mir geht nur ein bischen die Hutschnur hoch wenn ich Sachen wie "ich sag euch eins.... System-mässig bekommen sie es nicht gebacken." oder "und diejenigen die vor jahren 100 canyon gekauft haben und damit zufrieden waren. Es freut ich für euch. aber es geht nicht darum was für Jahren war, sondern was jetzt ist..... " von jemanden lese, der noch nicht einmal ein Canyon Bike fährt. Wenn jemand wie Limubai in 22 von 22 Posts nur, teilweise unter der Gürtellinie und unsachlich wie oben, gegen Canyon wettert dann möchte ich die Motivation dahinter schon mal gerne wissen. Wie gesagt, Arroganz liegt mir da absolut fern, wir sind uns sehr wohl bewusst das die Beantwortung von Kundenanfragen im Moment alles andere als optimal ist.
> 
> ...





ich nehme dein Statement nicht böse auf, du musst dich natürlich auch verteidigen können aber alles mit einer gewissen cooolnes....
deine tonart is sehr mutig, respekt.....
hoffe nur das dies nicht nach hinten losgeht......

der grund warum ich kein Canyon mehr fahre ( muss ich das nach deinem post wirklich noch erklären??? ) aber ich nehme mir das Recht über das was ich gekauft habe auch urteilen zu können, das kannst du mir nicht verbieten Michael.



aber naja es hat sich jemand von Canyon gemeldet, Respekt....


----------



## Limubai (23. Oktober 2008)

bezüglich deines ersten Posts.

ich werde nun wie du vorgeschlagen hast, versuchen herauszufinden wie der prozentsatz der leute ist die probleme mit der Formula bremsen ( welcher ihr immer noch verkauft - bei den 2008 modellen ) klingeln - viebrieren....) 

hier in diesem forum und dort wo es mir möglich ist, das ist ein versprechen an dich Michael..
und ich glaube das dieses Forum schon alleine genügen wird dieses Thema zu klären.

weiters wusste ich nicht das es einen prozentsatz erreichen muss damit ihr euch der sache annimmt. 
Frag mal hier im forum wieviele Kunden es hier haben, ob es sie nun stört oder auch nicht..


wir hören uns....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

zu den Prozentsätzen: Ich muss natürlich unterscheiden zwischen Einzelfällen oder wirklich gehäuft auftretenden Problemen. Und dann treffen wir die nötigen Entscheidungen (wie z.B. im letzten Jahr als wir keine 2Step Gabeln zur Auslieferung brachten). Dazu stehe ich auch in engem Kontakt mit unserem Service als auch mit unserem Qualitätsmanager (zumal der Kollege im gleichen Büro sitzt) Und natürlich beeinflussen der Service unserer Lieferanten und auftretende Probleme auch meinen Spec für das nächste Modelljahr. Nur ist mir bei Formula in Relation zu den verkauften Stückzahlen bisher keine extreme Häufung an Servicefällen aufgefallen (Nebenbei fahre ich persönlich an 5 verschiedenen Bikes Formula Bremsen) Natürlich "filtere" ich dazu auch das Forum, aber da sagt mir die Erfahrung ganz eindeutig, das in einem Supportforum Probleme häufig stärker hervortreten als die Praxis dies schlussendlich zeigt. Auf der anderen Seite gilt in einem Forum aber auch: Wo Rauch ist da ist auch Feuer, auch, und das muss ich jetzt mal ehrlich sagen, es in einem Forum oft nach Grossbrand aussieht und tatsächlich brennt eine Mülltonne... Aber, jeder unzufriedene Kunde hat natürlich ein Recht darauf das sich seines Problems angenommen wird und wenn dieses Problem über das normale Servicemaß hinausgeht bzw,. die Abwicklung mit dem Hersteller nicht mehr im üblichen Rahmen funktioniert dann ziehen wir wie oben geschrieben daraus auch die Konsequenzen. Speziell bei Scheibenbremsen ist das aber auch immer schwer einzugrenzen, denn eine "Rundum-Sorglos" Bremse gibt es am Markt leider nicht. 

Aktuell sprechen wir natürlich mit Formula über das "Klingeln" und die Vibrationen, da der "Rauch" hier im Forum schon recht groß ist. Aber dieses Problem muss auch erst einmal reproduzierbar nachvollziehbar sein. Ich melde mich hier, wenn ich darüber mehr sagen kann.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Oktober 2008)

schlör schrieb:


> Guck Dir die Posts mal an, es sind sicher keine Einzelfälle.


+


Limubai schrieb:


> wer hier von einzelfällen spricht, sollte mal die Canyon Brille abnehmen...   bleiben wir objektiv bitte.......



Eben, objektiv. "Nur" weil x Leute über ein einziges Problem berichten, heißt das noch nicht, dass dieses die Regel ist. Aber anscheinend wissen einige die genauen Verkaufszahlen von Canyon-Bikes in der vergangenen Saison. Ich nicht, aber das liegt vll daran, dass ich weder ein Canyon fahre, noch jemals auf einem gesessen habe (zumindest nicht bewusst) und eigentlich auch sonst mit der Firma bis jetzt nichts zu tun hab(soviel zum Thema Canyon-Brille ).

Außerdem liegen auch keine Zahlen vor, wieviel % aller Leute, die sich in letzter Saison ein Bike von Canyon gekauft haben, hier im Forum über die Lieferschnelligkeit/Servicequalität/etc. geäußert haben. (geht dann wieder auf die Verkaufszahlen zurück), aber im Endeffekt neigen Leute die negative Erfahrungen machen mehr dazu, diese kundzutun, als die Leute die positive Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

(eigentlic so, wie es der Canyonmitarbeiter schon geschrieben hat)


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## blah124 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch kack egal, welchen Anteil die neg. Erfahrungen am gesamten Verkauf haben. Was zählt ist, das eine neg. bewertung stärker wiegt als Positive. 
Dann sollte man sich als Unternehmen schon mal gedanken machen wie man sich positioniert in einem großen MTB-Forum. 

Und das jetzt die Umstellung auf ein neues ERP-System als Ausrede gebraucht wird, interessiert die Kunden mit ihren Problemen herzlich wenig.
Der Kunde will sein Problem gelöst haben.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (23. Oktober 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> bezüglich deines ersten Posts.
> 
> hier in diesem forum und dort wo es mir möglich ist, das ist ein versprechen an dich Michael..
> und ich glaube das dieses Forum schon alleine genügen wird dieses Thema zu klären.
> ...



Puh, da nimmt jemand es aber sehr persönlich. 
Zuviel Freizeit? Keine Arbeit? Notorischer 'Ich will gewinnen' Besserwisser?

Was machst du eigentlich hier im Canyon Support Forum, wenn du kein Canyon mehr fährst, nicht wieder eins fahren willst und damit derzeit auch keinen Support durch Canyon benötigst?

Mit deinem persönlichen Kreuzzug bindest du hier nur Ressourcen (in dem Fall Michael Staab), deren Support andere zur Zeit ehrlicher und ggfs. berechtigter benötigen als du. 

Danke.
Herr Bert Werk


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Oktober 2008)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Puh, da nimmt jemand es aber sehr persönlich.
> Zuviel Freizeit? Keine Arbeit? Notorischer 'Ich will gewinnen' Besserwisser?
> 
> Was machst du eigentlich hier im Canyon Support Forum, wenn du kein Canyon mehr fährst, nicht wieder eins fahren willst und damit derzeit auch keinen Support durch Canyon benötigst?
> ...



BRAVO!!


----------



## oo7 (23. Oktober 2008)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Puh, da nimmt jemand es aber sehr persönlich.
> Zuviel Freizeit? Keine Arbeit? Notorischer 'Ich will gewinnen' Besserwisser?
> 
> Was machst du eigentlich hier im Canyon Support Forum, wenn du kein Canyon mehr fährst, nicht wieder eins fahren willst und damit derzeit auch keinen Support durch Canyon benötigst?
> ...




full ack


----------



## wunny1980 (23. Oktober 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Speziell bei Scheibenbremsen ist das aber auch immer schwer einzugrenzen, denn eine "Rundum-Sorglos" Bremse gibt es am Markt leider nicht.


 


MAGURA sage ich da nur. meine gustav geht immer und nix klingelt oder schleift. hatte noch mit keiner bremse so schwierigkeiten wie mit der formula "the one" an meinem torque fr8. was nutzt mir der leichtbau wenns nicht stabiel ist. und bei meinen 90kg kampfgewicht ist die bremsleistung/dosierbarkeit der "the one" auch beschämend gewesen. zum glück habe ich jetzt deutsche wertarbeit am lenker.


----------



## trek1969 (23. Oktober 2008)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Puh, da nimmt jemand es aber sehr persönlich.
> Zuviel Freizeit? Keine Arbeit? Notorischer 'Ich will gewinnen' Besserwisser?
> 
> Was machst du eigentlich hier im Canyon Support Forum, wenn du kein Canyon mehr fährst, nicht wieder eins fahren willst und damit derzeit auch keinen Support durch Canyon benötigst?
> ...



 endlich


----------



## AMul (23. Oktober 2008)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> MAGURA sage ich da nur. meine gustav geht immer und nix klingelt oder schleift. hatte noch mit keiner bremse so schwierigkeiten wie mit der formula "the one" an meinem torque fr8. was nutzt mir der leichtbau wenns nicht stabiel ist. und bei meinen 90kg kampfgewicht ist die bremsleistung/dosierbarkeit der "the one" auch beschämend gewesen. zum glück habe ich jetzt deutsche wertarbeit am lenker.



Mag ja sein das die gustav ne "Rundum-Sorglos" bremse is, aber es gibt auch leute die etwas leichteres wollen (und es soll auch bremsen geben die nicht nur klingeln und schleifen)
(und denen es egal is wenns ein fading nach 2 km bergab-dauerbremsen gibt) 
Hängt ja auch stark vom einsatzgebiet ab.


----------



## wunny1980 (23. Oktober 2008)

AMul schrieb:


> (und denen es egal is wenns ein fading nach 2 km bergab-dauerbremsen gibt)



bei uns im siegerland gibts nen guten begriff dafür: lelles!(=dummschwätzer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (24. Oktober 2008)

schlör schrieb:


> Ich habeauch 3 Canyon Bikes, aber wenn Du meine Erfahrungen liest-da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge.
> Bei Canyon wird gelogen das sich die Balken biegen, auch in persönlichen Gesprächen mit leitenden Mitarbeitern in Koblenz vor Ort!!
> Meinen Leserbrief könnt Ihr bald in der Bike lesen.



Ich frage mich, warum du 3 Canyons dein Eigen nennst, wenn der Service und die Räder so beschissen sind. Das ist ein Widersrpruch in sich !


----------



## Peter K (24. Oktober 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu den Prozentsätzen: Ich muss natürlich unterscheiden zwischen Einzelfällen oder wirklich gehäuft auftretenden Problemen. Und dann treffen wir die nötigen Entscheidungen (wie z.B. im letzten Jahr als wir keine 2Step Gabeln zur Auslieferung brachten). Dazu stehe ich auch in engem Kontakt mit unserem Service als auch mit unserem Qualitätsmanager (zumal der Kollege im gleichen Büro sitzt) Und natürlich beeinflussen der Service unserer Lieferanten und auftretende Probleme auch meinen Spec für das nächste Modelljahr. Nur ist mir bei Formula in Relation zu den verkauften Stückzahlen bisher keine extreme Häufung an Servicefällen aufgefallen (Nebenbei fahre ich persönlich an 5 verschiedenen Bikes Formula Bremsen) Natürlich "filtere" ich dazu auch das Forum, aber da sagt mir die Erfahrung ganz eindeutig, das in einem Supportforum Probleme häufig stärker hervortreten als die Praxis dies schlussendlich zeigt. Auf der anderen Seite gilt in einem Forum aber auch: Wo Rauch ist da ist auch Feuer, auch, und das muss ich jetzt mal ehrlich sagen, es in einem Forum oft nach Grossbrand aussieht und tatsächlich brennt eine Mülltonne... Aber, jeder unzufriedene Kunde hat natürlich ein Recht darauf das sich seines Problems angenommen wird und wenn dieses Problem über das normale Servicemaß hinausgeht bzw,. die Abwicklung mit dem Hersteller nicht mehr im üblichen Rahmen funktioniert dann ziehen wir wie oben geschrieben daraus auch die Konsequenzen. Speziell bei Scheibenbremsen ist das aber auch immer schwer einzugrenzen, denn eine "Rundum-Sorglos" Bremse gibt es am Markt leider nicht.
> 
> ...




Hallo Herr Staab,

auch ich habe das Klingeln an meiner K-24 (Nerve ES-9) mit den 200er Bremsscheiben und zwar im Bereich zwischen 15 und 20 Km/h. Das Laufrad wurde beim "Örtlichen" auf Speichenspannung geprüft und ist i.O. Als Schnellspanner verwende ich einen XT, welcher ordentlich "festgeknallt" ist. Die Gabel ist eine Fox Talas 100-140mm und der Reifen ein NN 2,4". Ich hatte 2x tel. Kontakt mit eurer Serviceabteilung und es wurde mir zugesichert, als erste Massnahme neue Federn für die Bremsbeläge zuzusenden, die nach 5 Wochen noch nicht den Weg in meinen Briefkasten gefunden haben. Auf eine ordentliche Sattelklemmschelle (eine vom Modelljahr 2009) warte ich ebenfalls. Die im Moment verbaute muss bis zum Äussersten zusammengezogen werden, damit die Sattestütze hält. Damit sie mich nicht falsch verstehen, das Rad an sich begeistert mich, Kleinigkeiten können an einem techn. Produkt immer einmal auftreten, jedoch bin ich nicht uneingeschränkt mit der Abhandlung durch die Serviceabteilung zufrieden.


----------



## AMul (24. Oktober 2008)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> bei uns im siegerland gibts nen guten begriff dafür: lelles!(=dummschwätzer)


 
Ich hab schonmal von leuten gehört, die 2km bergab-dauerbremsen D) und sich dann wundern wenn die bremsleistung nachlässt
*spaß*


----------



## spirello (24. Oktober 2008)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Puh, da nimmt jemand es aber sehr persönlich.
> Zuviel Freizeit? Keine Arbeit? Notorischer 'Ich will gewinnen' Besserwisser?
> 
> Was machst du eigentlich hier im Canyon Support Forum, wenn du kein Canyon mehr fährst, nicht wieder eins fahren willst und damit derzeit auch keinen Support durch Canyon benötigst?
> ...



Absolute Zustimmung,  Limubai ist nervig. 
Ehrliche Kritik ist wichtig und notwendig. Wenn man sich aber seine Posts  anschaut, ist da nicht wirklich konstruktives dabei. Meistens sind es nur sinnfreie Beschimpfungen. 
Wenn er einen Privatkrieg gegen Canyon führen will, dann bitte woanders.


----------



## Newmi (24. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema Formula (bei mir die K18):
Ich habe, nachdem die OriginalbelÃ¤ge fertig waren, auf KoolStop umgerÃ¼stet!
Hat 30â¬ gekostet, und das klingeln/schleifen ist weg/nicht mehr spÃ¼rbar!


----------



## BillGehts (24. Oktober 2008)

ich fahre meine Formula Oro Puro mittlerweile mit den 3. Bremsbelägen ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Ich hatte noch nie eine problemlosere und standfestere Bremse als die Formula. Bei mir schleift und quietscht überhaupt nichts.


----------



## vitello (24. Oktober 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> ich fahre meine Formula Oro Puro mittlerweile mit den 3. Bremsbelägen ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Ich hatte noch nie eine problemlosere und standfestere Bremse als die Formula. Bei mir schleift und quietscht überhaupt nichts.




Kann ich nur zustimmen ...noch standfester und problemloser is aber die "the one"


----------



## Limubai (24. Oktober 2008)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Puh, da nimmt jemand es aber sehr persönlich.
> Zuviel Freizeit? Keine Arbeit? Notorischer 'Ich will gewinnen' Besserwisser?
> 
> Was machst du eigentlich hier im Canyon Support Forum, wenn du kein Canyon mehr fährst, nicht wieder eins fahren willst und damit derzeit auch keinen Support durch Canyon benötigst?
> ...



ach man, das ist der typische - klug********r post..
wird von den üblichen verdächtigen unterstützt.
 genau  ja richtig  super....
hast du ein problem derzeit bei Canyon?? ich schon - ich habe 150  für service ausgegeben damit meine bremsen nicht mehr klingeln - schleifen...
bis das sie es ignoriert haben, ist nichts geschehen, ich habe erst in diesem Forum erfahren das ein wechsel auf eine andere scheibe das problem behebt...
ich habe bekannte die das gleiche Problem haben, die das Rad zur gleichen Zeit wich ich gekauft haben, solange canyon nicht zugibt das es mit diesen scheiben probleme gibt können sie nichts tun, ausser Geld investieren in andere bremsen oder scheiben.....


an Herrn Staab.
sie haben die möglichkeit die Situation mit den Formula Bremsen zu klären, ich werde auch ein paar wochen warten bis ihre umstellung usw. erledigt ist, aber sie werden verstehen das ich nun nach ihren Statements auf eine Antwort von canyon warte...


sie haben in diesem forum bei fast allen problemen stellung genommen, wieso nie bei den Forumla bremsen ?? ich habe oft den satz drin stehen - ich warte immer noch auf eine reaktion von Canyon - aber naja nichts - bis auf die schöne geschichte mit den modell Autos - naja wenns interessiert..

ihr problem ist das die das thema nun nicht totschweigen können, beweisen sie das ich und ein paar andere nur pech hatten, das 99% der bremsen ohne probleme funktionieren, schauen sie aber nicht in den cube thread, wo genau diese bremse mit den gleichen problemen beschrieben wird.

wie gesagt, ich warte.....

lg, Limubai


----------



## trek1969 (24. Oktober 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> ach man, das ist der typische - klug********r post..
> wird von den üblichen verdächtigen unterstützt.
> genau  ja richtig  super....
> hast du ein problem derzeit bei Canyon?? ich schon - ich habe 150  für service ausgegeben damit meine bremsen nicht mehr klingeln - schleifen...
> ...



hier meldet sich einer der üblich verdächtigen, die grundsätzlich nur sinnfreies schreiben....

na dann..

inzwischen haben wir es alle verstanden... inzwischen nervst du genauso wie deine bremsen... obwohl sich bei mir die frage stellt, ob du nicht schon mehr nervst... vielleicht sollten wir da mal deine eltern zu einer stellungnahme auffordern... "warum der kleine limubai immer so negativ nervt..."

und kleiner hinweis, deine antworten sind mir schon jetzt egal! 

glg trek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limubai (24. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> hier meldet sich einer der üblich verdächtigen, die grundsätzlich nur sinnfreies schreiben....
> 
> na dann..
> 
> ...



 schon wieder ein post von dir der mich zum lachen bringt, jetzt sind schon meine eltern im spiel, echt lustig.... du hast es mir so richtig gegeben, wow...  
aber der letzte satz ist zum zerkugeln, aber ich habe es aufgenommen.
und ich bin super super traurig,


----------



## AMul (24. Oktober 2008)

wege ein paar klingelnden bremsen gibts hier ja fast schon kriegp)


----------



## spirello (24. Oktober 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> schon wieder ein post von dir der mich zum lachen bringt, jetzt sind schon meine eltern im spiel, echt lustig.... du hast es mir so richtig gegeben, wow...
> aber der letzte satz ist zum zerkugeln, aber ich habe es aufgenommen.
> und ich bin super super traurig,



Hab mal ein bisschen Deine Beiträge gelesen.

Wie muß man eigentlich unterwegs sein, wenn man sich ein Grand Canyon 7.0 für 1299 EUR kauft, die Lösung des Problems findet (180mm XT-Scheiben - Stückpreis 16,95 EUR) und trotzdem sein Bike wutentbrannt nach 2-3 Monaten wieder verkauft (weil es ums Prinzip geht und weil man dann super in die Opferrolle schlüpfen kann)?

Na ja, Du hast ja dann ab 2009 was "gleichwertiges" und wir hoffentlich unsere Ruhe vor Deinen sinnfreien Beiträgen.


----------



## schlör (24. Oktober 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum du 3 Canyons dein Eigen nennst, wenn der Service und die Räder so beschissen sind. Das ist ein Widersrpruch in sich !


Ich habe nie gesagt das die Räder ******** sind- sie sind super,auch die Werkstatt und der Service waren bis jetzt immer gut.Ließ mal meine Anderen posts, dann weisst Du worum es geht.
Mfg schlör


----------



## Robsen (24. Oktober 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> ach man, das ist der typische - klug********r post..
> wird von den Ã¼blichen verdÃ¤chtigen unterstÃ¼tzt.
> genau  ja richtig  super....
> hast du ein problem derzeit bei Canyon?? ich schon - ich habe 150 â¬ fÃ¼r service ausgegeben damit meine bremsen nicht mehr klingeln - schleifen...
> ...




als erstes muss ich allen in diesem thread danken. 100 punkte + doppeldaumen fÃ¼r die unterhaltung.

aber dennoch muss ich scharfe kritik an euch ausÃ¼ben. hab zwar keine ahnung wer limubai ist, und war nicht so krass unterwegs das ich seine beitrÃ¤ge auf wahrheit prÃ¼fen musste. dennoch muss ich ihm recht geben und kann euer verhalten nicht verstehen.

ggf. einer der restlichen von euch hier spart eine ewigkeit auf ein neuen benz. urlaub geht flÃ¶ten, whatever......tut eigentlich auch nichts zur sache, ich schweife nur gerne. auf jeden fall wird eine menge geld in eine wichtige sache investiert. das soweit mÃ¼sste fÃ¼r jeden nachvollziehbar sein????? oder?????


was wÃ¼rdet ihr dann machen wenn genau dieses oben genannte fahrzeug fÃ¼r das viel geopfert wurde einen technischen mangel aufweist und dann vom hersteller/hÃ¤ndler nicht behoben wird?        manche von euch denken in wirklichkeit an sachen wie: DEM REISS ICH DEM AR*** AUF; ICH VERKLAG EUCH; MIT MIR NICHT.....oh ich schweife schon wieder.

ich wills gar nicht erst schreiben was dann wÃ¤re wenn sich der hersteller/hÃ¤ndler nicht auf die forderung meldet, egal wie. und das forum ist ja das beste medium im mtb/rr bereich um jenes zu tun. vielleicht sollte man das ganze wie eine schlechtwetterfront aussitzen. die geht es von alleine wie sie gekommen ist.

unterm strich wÃ¼rdet ihr genau das gleiche machen wie limubai. auf euer recht bestehen, welches euch auch soweit zusteht. drum kann ich euch "TEILWEISE" nicht verstehen. 

notice: steinigt mich nicht weil ich was gegen canyon geschrieben habe.....habe ich auch nicht. ggf. dÃ¼rftet ihr das wenn ich was gegen eure muttis gesagt hÃ¤tte......not my style


----------



## kugelsicher (25. Oktober 2008)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Puh, da nimmt jemand es aber sehr persönlich.
> Zuviel Freizeit? Keine Arbeit? Notorischer 'Ich will gewinnen' Besserwisser?
> 
> Was machst du eigentlich hier im Canyon Support Forum, wenn du kein Canyon mehr fährst, nicht wieder eins fahren willst und damit derzeit auch keinen Support durch Canyon benötigst?
> ...



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Da will jemand "seinen Battle" im Forum gewinnen.

Ein kleiner Tipp an dich:
Der Ton macht die Musik.... und so wie man in den Wald hinein ruft....
Zitat:

deine tonart is sehr mutig, respekt.....
hoffe nur das dies nicht nach hinten losgeht......
wir hören uns....
ihr problem ist....
beweisen sie das...
wie gesagt, ich warte....

Das nenne ich aggressive Rhetorik.
Musst du dich nicht wundern wenn du aneckst, hier und bei Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dentabiker (25. Oktober 2008)

zum threadtitel passend
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=48740


----------



## Büscherammler (25. Oktober 2008)

Der Service von Canyon ist einfach unter aller Sau, so geil die Räder vom Preisleistungsverhältnis auch sein mögen.
Das in einer großen Firma nicht immer alles läuft wie es sein sollte ist auch klar und wohl auch menschlich.
Wenn aber (und da bin ich ja anscheinend nicht der einzige) von einer gewissen Frau Kre****nn, welche sich als Leiterin Service schimpft, wissentlich falsche Zusagen gemacht werden, versprochene Rückrufe ausbleiben,das ganze Prozedere über Monate herausgezögert wird, ... dann hört der Spaß auf. Das ganze natürlich noch mit einer Prise Inkompetenz abgerundet.
Ohne einen Groll auf Canyon zu hegen, das jetzige wird das letzte von Canyon gewesen sein ( so geil das Bike selber auch ist)


----------



## Bodonia (26. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> ... inzwischen nervst du genauso wie deine bremsen... obwohl sich bei mir die frage stellt, ob du nicht schon mehr nervst...




Ich kann Limubai zwar schon verstehen, dass er für sein Geld ein Produkt haben möchte, das einwandfrei funktioniert - so sollte es ja auch schließlich immer sein, jedoch scheinen für mich seine Service-Erwartungen (und die vieler anderer Kunden auch) an einen Versender zu hochgegriffen zu sein.
Fakt ist, dass man bei den "Fahrrad-ALDI's und -LIDL's" - so will ich die Versender mal nennen - hochwertige Ware zu einem unschlagbaren Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ersteht. Man aber dieses mit anderen möglichen Einschränkungen bezahlt! Darunter zähle ich Probleme bei der Endmontage, Probleme bei der Einstellung von Komponenten und insbesondere Probleme bei Reklamationen bzw. Garantiefällen.

Als Kunde nehme ich diese möglichen Probleme wohlweislich in Kauf, zumal man die Spanne des serviceleistenden Fachhandels einspart. Mir ist dies vor jedem Internetkauf klar! Einen Haken gibt es im Leben immer. Nur der unbedarfte Mensch denkt, dass Service nicht bezahlt werden muss!

Speziell auf die Bremsen bezogen:
Jeder Hersteller ist auf die Verlässlichkeit ihrer Zulieferfirmen angewiesen. Wenn dort Probleme in gewissen Chargen auftauchen ist dies zwar äußerst unschön, jedoch ist dort auch meist der Bike-Hersteller machtlos. Auch hier werden zu hohe Ansprüche an die Qualitätssicherung von Canyon gestellt. Was der Service daraus macht ist jedoch eine andere Geschichte!

Zu der EDV-Umstellung:
Ich finde die Rechtfertigung, die Kommunikationsprobleme betreffend, zwar verhältnismäßig, jedoch auch nicht übermäßig kundenfreundlich bzw gelungen. Aber das hätte allen Käufern schon vorher klar sein können s.o.

Mein Tipp:

Nicht ärgern, sondern biken! Das soll angeblich eine entspannende Wirkung besitzen!  Probleme kann es auch in der besten Firma mal geben. Und sich nicht gleich über jede Kleinigkeit so aufregen.  Das Herz wird es danken.

Grüße


----------



## tom23" (26. Oktober 2008)

Bodonia schrieb:


> Nicht ärgern, sondern biken!
> 
> Grüße



...das dürfte ja beim Großteil der Wartenden das Hauptproblem sein. Das Luftbiken (am Beispiel der Luftgitarre) ist  noch nicht erfunden..
Nicht jeder hat ein zweit- oder Drittbike in der Garage stehen.

Aber wer ja hier am meisten meckert, hat ja schon bikes!
Ich warte übrigens noch auf die erste Prognose des Anteils der unzufriedenen Bremser, eine Umfrage wurde von L. noch nicht gestartet


----------



## LuckyStar (26. Oktober 2008)

tom23";5244195 schrieb:
			
		

> ...das dürfte ja beim Großteil der Wartenden das Hauptproblem sein. Das Luftbiken (am Beispiel der Luftgitarre) ist  noch nicht erfunden..
> Nicht jeder hat ein zweit- oder Drittbike in der Garage stehen.
> 
> Aber wer ja hier am meisten meckert, hat ja schon bikes!
> * Ich warte übrigens noch auf die erste Prognose des Anteils der unzufriedenen Bremser, eine Umfrage wurde von L. noch nicht gestartet*



Da wirst Du vermutlich auch noch etwas warten müssen, denn Nörgler sind selbst selten konstruktiv 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wann ich das Bike für meine Frau bekomme, das ich vor drei Wochen bestellt habe. Wenn man der Auskunft der Hotline glauben schenken darf, steht es bereits seit einer Woche verpackt und komissioniert in der Werkstatt rum, allerdings sei das Kontingent bei DHL derzeit etwas knapp. Versprochen wurde mir deshalb Ende dieser Woche oder zu Beginn der kommenden Woche. Bin gespannt


----------



## santacruza (28. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm, also wenn man das hier als artenfremder liest kann ich nur sagen dass ich froh bin mir ein rad selber aufbauen zu können.in der zeit, in der hier über den versand gemeckert wird oder canyon mit drohmails bombadiert wird, hab ich eins neu aufgebaut.fürs gleiche geld... ich mag canyon und andere bekannte versender nicht, weils einfach nicht meinen individuellen vorstellungen vom mountainbiken entspricht, wenn ich bei ner tour 5mal am gleichen radmodell vorbeirolle  aber ich würde nie einen dissen weil er eins hat!wir wollen ja nur radln!
also das scheint mir einfach die kehrseite zu sein, für den preisvorteil den man hat (wenn ein radl ankommt). dennoch, wie viele kunden hat canyon? wie viele beschweren sich hier? seid ihr eine statistische minderheit? was wenn ihr zu den 0,3 prozent der kunden gehört die leider pech hatten.ich denke nicht, dass das schlechte die regel ist....aber ich werde weiter interessiert dem hier lauschen  und eins ist auch klar: ein massenhersteller hat immer mehr an die öffentlichkeit kommende qualitätsprobleme als ein kleinhersteller....ride on und es arbeiten auch nur menschen bei canyon


----------



## rmfausi (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an alle,
ich war gestern mit meinem Bike beim Service. Ich hatte mir einen Termin geben lassen. Auf der Autobahn war ich ewig im  Stau gestanden, sodass ich leider eine Stunde später angekommen bin, Canyon hatte kein Problem damit. Mein Fahrrad war dann zum ausgemachten Zeitpunkt pünktlich fertig. Mit dem Service bin ich vollauf zufrieden. Es wurde alles frisch und sauber eingestellt und abgeschmiert. Das Klingeln an der Hinterradbremse ist auch weg, ohne das ich Canyon extra was gesagt habe. 

Ich kann mich nicht über den Service von Canyon beklagen. Bei mir hat Canyon einfach alles richtig gemacht. Mich hat Canyon mit Sicherheit als Kunde NICHT aufgegeben. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde am Sonntag mit meinem Canyon.



Gruss rmfausi


----------



## BikerBoy6239 (28. Oktober 2008)

Da kann ich (als Neuling hier) nur zustimmen!
Ich hatte (bis jetzt) noch nie ein Problem bei Canyon. Das Erste (Nerve XC 6.0 <-- 2004) läuft bis heute ohne irgendwelche größeren Wartungen als dem Einstellen der Schaltung.  Das Yellowstone 5.0 lief auch perfekt, wurde mir dann aber geklaut. Ich hab das mit der Versicherung geregelt, ein paar Wochen später ein Yellowstone 4.0 gekauft, das auch gleich nach 3 Tagen da war. Beide ebenfalls ohne Wartungen. 
Dann hab ich in der Sparbuchaktion ein ES 8.0 bestellt - Leider bis heute noch nicht gekommen. Aber der Service ist trotz der vielen Berichte meiner Vorgänger super erreichbar, auch wenn jede Woche erneut gesagt wird, dass das Bike spätestens Mittwoch losgeschickt wird. Das nervt... 
Aber dann pack ich eben mein XC aus und fahr damit...
Ich weiß, dass nicht viele hier das Glück haben, dass alle Räder wartungsfrei laufen oder ein zweites Rad haben, um damit in der Zwischenzeit zu fahren, aber ich wollte einfach mal zeigen, dass Canyon auch anders sein kann, als es hier oft dargestellt wird (Nicht böse gemeint!).
Meine Meinung!


----------



## AMul (28. Oktober 2008)

BikerBoy6239 schrieb:


> Da kann ich (als Neuling hier) nur zustimmen!
> Ich hatte (bis jetzt) noch nie ein Problem bei Canyon. Das Erste (Nerve XC 6.0 <-- 2004) läuft bis heute ohne irgendwelche größeren Wartungen als dem Einstellen der Schaltung.  Das Yellowstone 5.0 lief auch perfekt, wurde mir dann aber geklaut. Ich hab das mit der Versicherung geregelt, ein paar Wochen später ein Yellowstone 4.0 gekauft, das auch gleich nach 3 Tagen da war. Beide ebenfalls ohne Wartungen.
> Dann hab ich in der Sparbuchaktion ein ES 8.0 bestellt - Leider bis heute noch nicht gekommen. Aber der Service ist trotz der vielen Berichte meiner Vorgänger super erreichbar, auch wenn jede Woche erneut gesagt wird, dass das Bike spätestens Mittwoch losgeschickt wird. Das nervt...
> Aber dann pack ich eben mein XC aus und fahr damit...
> ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Oktober 2008)

Die ganze Diskussion hier erinnert mich an meine Kollegen, die mich damals ausgelacht haben, daß ich keine Telekom-Aktien kaufen wollte.

Habs trotzdem vor 2,5 Jahren auch mal mit Canyon probiert und meine Erfahrung war, daß der after-sales-support eeeewig dauert....aber dann wird alles sehr gut.

Ich war allerdings vorgewarnt. Man konnte man hier und im tour-forum schon einiges lesen wie viele andere auch.  Also nicht wundern sondern einfach mal beim nächsten Mal den local-dealer testen..die könnens auch nicht besser (meiner kanns noch schlechter).

Mein Tip deshalb an alle Frustierten: Macht Yoga!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerBoy6239 (29. Oktober 2008)

Als ob sie meinen Post gelesen hätten...
Als ich heute nach hause gekommen bin, stand gleich der Karton vor der Haustür! 
Natürlich wieder alles super verpackt, nur ein bisschen (Jetzt im Ernst!) staubig... 
Naja, Rad läuft super, nur die Lieferzeit könnte besser sein. 

Deshalb mein Tipp an alle: Nicht klagen, sondern loben, dann kommt das Rad bestimmt!


----------



## bliz2z (30. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem was ich erlebt habe mit meinem Torque letztes Jahr. Und was ich jetzt hier im Forum lese, werde ich wohl kein Canyon mehr kaufen. Preis und Qualität sind gut aber der Service ist dem Mittelalter angemessen!
Ich glaube, da habe ich einen besseren Service, wenn ich einen Golf 1 in Afrika bei einem kleinen Gebrauchtwagenhändler kaufe.

Vielleicht wirds ja nochmal etwas besser die nächsten Jahre..


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2008)

hat Canyon eigentlich schon mal überlegt Mehrere service Centralen auf zu machen vielleicht 3-4 in Größeren Städten so das ein hoher Prozentsatz einen "vor der Haustür service" bekommt und das man vielleicht nur 2 std fahren muss bis man ein Canyon Bikes Probefahren kann?!

LG Hopfer


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2008)

Leider scheint Herr Staab einer der ganz wenigen Mitarbeiter von Canyon zu sein, die sich wirklich persönlich extrem engagieren, ja fast schon aufopfern für das Unternehmen.

Bei den MA der Werkstatt etwa musste ich leider ganz andere Erfahrungen machen. So ein arroganter, kundenfeindlicher Haufen ist mir wirklich noch nie untergekommen. Einer schlimmer als der andere!
Da reklamiert man beispielsweise ein falsches Bauteil und es heisst "verbauen wir immer so", obwohl das eindeutig eine Lüge ist. Wenn man dies dann nachweist, kommt keine Antwort mehr.

Mein blanker Haß gegen die Service-Abteilung ist genauso groß wie mein Respekt vor Menschen wie Herrn Staab, die sich wirklich in allen Bereichen kümmern und versuchen allen Seiten gerecht zu werden!


----------



## xysiu33 (30. Oktober 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> hat Canyon eigentlich schon mal überlegt Mehrere service Centralen auf zu machen vielleicht 3-4 in Größeren Städten so das ein hoher Prozentsatz einen "vor der Haustür service" bekommt und das man vielleicht nur 2 std fahren muss bis man ein Canyon Bikes Probefahren kann?!
> 
> LG Hopfer



Möglichicherweise hat schon jemand so eine Idee gehabt.

Nur wer soll das Bezahlen ?

Eigentlich nur die Kunden - also wir. Dann kostet ein Canyon genauso viel wie ein anderes Bike, das nicht direkt vertrieben wird.

Ich kann mir es nicht vorstellen, ein Canyon-Store in einigen Großstädten zu finden. Obwohl ich - wie viele andere auch - es sehr begrüssen würden. 

Aber wie gesagt: zu welchem Preis ? 

Andere Frage: wärest du Bereit 100 km oder etwas mehr zu einer Canyon-Service-Zentrale zu fahren, nur um eine Inspektion zu machen ? Klar, bei schwierigen Fällen wäre das durchaus ohne Probleme möglich. Und was dann ? Dann erhälst du die Antwort: "Sie müssen warten, was unsere Zentrale in Koblenz dazu sagt" oder "Koblenz klärt das und wir warten jetzt die Antwort ab" usw usf.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich die Negativewelle zum Positiven ändert. Aber so ist schon unser Schicksal mit einem Versender. Ob die anderen Verender besser sind, sei auch dahin gestellt.

Wieviele Bikehändler habt ihr schon auf eurer schwarzen Liste ?

Bei mir ist diese lang genug....

Keep Cool...

P.S. wann ist wieder Frühling ?!


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2008)

-für die Kunden die in dieser Stadt leben wäre es aber super und es könnten eben wesentlich mehr Leute die              Bikes Probefahren.
-viele Leute kaufen sich die Bikes nicht weil sie sie nicht Probefahren können.
-wen dann mehr Leute Canyon kaufen wäre das kosten Problem doch mehr oder weniger gelöst.

LG Hopfer


----------



## mrmonarr (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich habe mir letzten Monat ein Torque-Ladenrad aus dem Sparbuch gegÃ¶nnt. Habe leider feststellen mÃ¼ssen, dass es nicht 100%ig meinem Geschmack entspricht und es am 11.10. persÃ¶nlich im Laden zurÃ¼ckgegeben.

Am 14.10. bekam ich einen Anruf, dass mir das Geld in KÃ¼rze zurÃ¼ckerstattet wÃ¼rde. Heute ist der 30.10, es sind also schon fast 3 Wochen vergangen, in denen Canyon sowohl das Rad, als auch die 1750â¬ die ich dafÃ¼r bezahlt habe, von mir hat.

Nachdem ich mittlerweile etwa 7-8 mal bei Canyon angerufen habe und immer wieder unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen habe ("Ich spreche mit der Buchhaltung und rufe Sie morgen oder Ã¼bermorgen zurÃ¼ck", "Ich brauche erst die RÃ¼cknahmebestÃ¤tigung von der Werkstatt", usw.) und natÃ¼rlich nie zurÃ¼ckgerufen wurde, bin ich mittlerweile echt am Ende meiner Geduld und sauer . 

Nach Â§ 286 BGB (Verzug des Schuldners), ich habe mich dorthingehend informiert, hat der VerkÃ¤ufer 30 Tage bis er das Geld nach einem Widerruf zurÃ¼ckerstatten muss. Elf bleiben Canyon noch, ich bin gespannt was passiert.

GruÃ Flo


----------



## Payder (30. Oktober 2008)

Dumme Sache das, mrmonarr...
Habe heute mal wieder mit Canyon telefoniert und nun gesagt bekommen, dass mein Bike noch nicht versendet wurde und man auch keine Ahnung hat wann dies geschieht. Wenigstens mal ne ehrliche Meinung.
Bisher bekam ich immer gesagt, dass es morgen versendet wird oder nächste Woche etc. Nun brauch ich mir keine Hoffnung für die Herbstferien und biken machen...

Gruß Payder


----------



## xysiu33 (3. November 2008)

mrmonarr schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mir letzten Monat ein Torque-Ladenrad aus dem Sparbuch gegÃ¶nnt. Habe leider feststellen mÃ¼ssen, dass es nicht 100%ig meinem Geschmack entspricht und es am 11.10. persÃ¶nlich im Laden zurÃ¼ckgegeben.
> 
> Am 14.10. bekam ich einen Anruf, dass mir das Geld in KÃ¼rze zurÃ¼ckerstattet wÃ¼rde. Heute ist der 30.10, es sind also schon fast 3 Wochen vergangen, in denen Canyon sowohl das Rad, als auch die 1750â¬ die ich dafÃ¼r bezahlt habe, von mir hat.
> 
> ...



Hi mrmonarr, wie sieht es aus mit deinem Geld ? Hast du es wieder ?

Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde an deiner Stelle direkt bei der RÃ¼ckgabe das Geld zurÃ¼ck verlangen: in Bar oder als Scheck. SchlieÃlich musstest du bei Abholung des Bikes auch sofort bezahlen (egal ob im Laden oder bei der Post), oder ? Kenne die GeschÃ¤ftsbedingungen von Canyon nicht wenn es um RÃ¼ckgabe geht, aber das ist schon heftig. Verlange Zinsen. Auch wenn es nur paar KrÃ¶ten werden. Es geht ums Prinzip. Nebenbei freut sich die Buchhaltung.....

Nur zur Info: ich bin seit mehr als 14 Jahren in einem international tÃ¤tigen Dienstleistungsunternehmen tÃ¤tig und u.A. fÃ¼r Reklamationen und SchÃ¤den zustÃ¤ndig. Und glaubt mir, es geht dabei nicht um Peanuts. Und trotzdem als Canyon-Simpatisant bekomme ich KrÃ¤mpfe, wenn ich das alles hier lese, obwohl ich persÃ¶nlich nicht betroffen sondern bis dato ein zufriedener Canyon-Kunde bin. Um sich von der Masse abzusetzen und rundum zufriedene Kunden zu bekommen UND ZU BEHALTEN muss man aber mehr tun. Also wacht auf, Canyon-Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrmonarr (3. November 2008)

Direkt Abends, nachdem ich den Beitrag hier geschrieben habe, hat sich Canyon bei mit gemeldet.

Irgendwie hat man es geschaft, die Bremse, die ich direkt 3 Tage nach Kauf wegen eines Defekts eingeschickt habe wieder zu mir zu senden. Ein Nachbar hatte das Paket netterweise angenommen, weshalb ich die Annahme nicht verweigern konnte. Heute kam der Rückholschein, damit ich die Bremse wieder zu Canyon schicken kann. 

Wenn die Bremse dann wieder in Koblenz ist, bekomme ich angeblich das Geld. Hab schon gefragt, wie es mit einem Rabatt auf ein 2009er Modell aussieht, aber das hält man nicht für nötig. Die Sache mit den Zinsen finde ich gut, ich werd mal nachfragen . 

Nach dem ganzen Theater werd ich mir wieder ein Rad beim Händler vor Ort kaufen.

Grüße Flo


----------



## agnes (3. November 2008)

zinsen? wird wohl schlecht aussehn.

naja nach so einem üähnlichen theater habe ich heute bei meinem händler um die eckt ein cume ams 125 the one bestellt.

da mich dieses versernder sytsem extrem anstinkt. habe ja mit meinem spectral keine probleme. aber ich habe vor 3 moanten ein bike bestellt und bezahlt. aber sie kamne mit immer anderne ausreden. naja heute hats mir gereicht^^


----------



## mrmonarr (3. November 2008)

Ein Ams 125, genau das hatte ich auch im Blick, allerdings in der R1 Ausstattung, passt besser zu meinem Zivigehalt und ist laut Cube nun auch in Weiß erhältlich .


----------



## agnes (3. November 2008)

ist ein geniales bike. und canyon ist da auch nicht viel günstiger. habe sogar schaltwerk und trigger sram.x0 dran. für 2999. und wenn mal was ist. renne ich zum händler der 15min von mir entfernt ist.

canyon ist für mich für immer gestorben. die haben eine politik die zum teufel stinkt.


----------



## trek1969 (3. November 2008)

mrmonarr schrieb:


> Direkt Abends, nachdem ich den Beitrag hier geschrieben habe, hat sich Canyon bei mit gemeldet.
> 
> Irgendwie hat man es geschaft, die Bremse, die ich direkt 3 Tage nach Kauf wegen eines Defekts eingeschickt habe wieder zu mir zu senden. Ein Nachbar hatte das Paket netterweise angenommen, weshalb ich die Annahme nicht verweigern konnte. Heute kam der Rückholschein, damit ich die Bremse wieder zu Canyon schicken kann.
> 
> ...



hab ich was verpasst???
du hast ein rad gekauft, gefahren und wegen "nicht zufrieden" zurück gegeben...hhmmmm soweit kann ich dir folgen... dann schreibst du, dass du seit monden auf dein geld wartest... ok bis hierhin kann ich dir auch folgen... aber dann kommt auf einmal die aussage mit der bremse, die du schon nach 3 tagen zurück geschickt hast, weil defekt.... jetzt wirds wackelig... das würde ja auch bedueten, dass du das rad damals ohne bremsen zurück gebracht hast, oder??? in deinem ersten beitrag hast du nichts von den defekten bremsen erzählt, sondern nur, dass dir das rad nicht gefällt...

ich persönlich halte die ganze geschichte für sehr 

und warum nach einem nachlass fragen, wenn klar ist, dass man sowieso kein canyon haben will...


----------



## xysiu33 (4. November 2008)

mrmonarr schrieb:


> Direkt Abends, nachdem ich den Beitrag hier geschrieben habe, hat sich Canyon bei mit gemeldet.
> 
> Irgendwie hat man es geschaft, die Bremse, die ich direkt 3 Tage nach Kauf wegen eines Defekts eingeschickt habe wieder zu mir zu senden. Ein Nachbar hatte das Paket netterweise angenommen, weshalb ich die Annahme nicht verweigern konnte. Heute kam der Rückholschein, damit ich die Bremse wieder zu Canyon schicken kann.
> 
> ...



na ja: das mit der Bremse muss ich nicht vestehen....

der nächste Fall, wo man nicht alle Details kennt und wo die Wahrheit in der Mitte liegt.

In der Zukunft halte ich lieber den Schnabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrmonarr (4. November 2008)

Es war so: die Bremse ging schwergängig und ich habe bei Canyon angerufen, ob das normal sei. Daraufhin sollte ich sie nach Koblenz schicken, man würde sich das ansehen. Da die Bremse bis zum Ablauf der Widerruffrist nicht wieder zum mir zurück geschickt wurde, musste ich das Rad ohne Bremse, die sich ja bereits in der Werkstatt befand, nach Koblenz bringen. Fand dieses Detail nicht unbedingt erheblich und wollte keine unnötige Verwirrung stiften .


----------



## Peter K (8. November 2008)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Möglichicherweise hat schon jemand so eine Idee gehabt.
> 
> Nur wer soll das Bezahlen ?
> 
> ...





Hallo,

diesen Vorschlag hatte ich schon mal in einem Gespräch an einen Servicemitarbeiter von Canyon gemacht. Ich selbst würde versuchen, mehrere Händler als sogenannte "Supportcenter" für Canyon zu gewinnen und zwar mit einem Einzugsgebiet von etwa 80 Km im Durchmesser. Dorthin könnten Kunden z.B. mit Garantiemängeln an ihren Neurädern gehen. Für entsprechende Arbeiten wie Bremsen entlüften/einstellen, Knackgeräusche beseitigen oder Laufräder nachzentrieren usw. würde Canyon dann den Supportcentern jeweils eine Bearbeitungspauschale gutschreiben. Im Gegenzug erspart sich Canyon die Kosten für Rücklieferungsschein und Wiederzusendung des Rades zum Kunden und die Mitarbeiter in der Canyonwerkstatt bearbeiten Neuaufträge und deutlich weniger Garantiefälle. Der Vorteil für die Kundschaft wäre eine schnellere Fehlerbearbeitung. Die Kosten sind sicher nicht höher, das Ganze müsste nur einmal richtig gegengerechnet werden. Sollte ein Rad durch die Einführung einer solchen Massnahme tatsächlich 50 Euro teurer werden, sind sie immer noch günstiger als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## munze (9. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich denke das es bei jedem Hersteller mal Probleme gibt. Es hat natürlich den Vorteil, wenn der Händler direkt vor der Türe sitzt. Meiner Meinung ist es immer ärgerlich, wenn man viele Euros investiert und das Material hält nicht was es verspricht. Ich hatte diese Probleme bei einem viel teureren Fusion, Rahmenbruch, Öl verlierende Gabel etc. Händler direkt vor Ort und trotzdem ein flaues Gefühl nach den ganzen Reparaturen.
Habe seit 2 Jahren ein Canyon Rennrad (ALU), dass perfekt läuft und an dem noch nie etwas war. Seit 2 Monaten ein MD 8.0 CF, bei dem bis jetzt, toi toi nichts ist. Lieferung und Versand waren vorbildlich, versprochende Termine wurden gehalten. Hatte mir auch nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt einen Speichen der Systemlaufräder verbogen, bei Canyon angerufen, bestellt und zuverlässig geliefert.
Wünsche das zukünftig alle positive Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen, so wie ich sie bisher auch erleben durfte.


----------



## kailer (10. November 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion hier erinnert mich an meine Kollegen, die mich damals ausgelacht haben, daß ich keine Telekom-Aktien kaufen wollte.



falls du mit "damals" den Börsengang 1996 meinst, lache ich dich hiermit aus:   

(die T-Aktie hat sich bis etwa 2000 im Wert verfünffacht und hat sich dann, parallel zum Niedergang des gesamten Marktes, 18 Monate Zeit gelassen, bis sie unter Ausgabewert gesunken ist. Wer es nicht schafft, in dieser Zeit seinen Gewinn zu realisieren, ist wahrscheinlich auch zu dumm zum Radfahren...  )




Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mein Tip deshalb an alle Frustierten: Macht Yoga!!



Guter Tip! 

Oder: Lernt schrauben!

Die Stimmung bei vielen Canyonkäufern ist auch deswegen so mies, weil eine große Gruppe aus planlosen Anfängern auf einen Hersteller trifft, der zum Discountpreis schlecht einen Premiumservice anbieten kann... erinnert mich irgendwie an die Probleme von vielen DAUs mit Aldi Computern... 

Gruß
kailer


----------



## agnes (10. November 2008)

wenn ich immer so ein mist höre "lernt schrauben". das hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. 

discountpreis bei canyon? irgendwie arbeiten viele hier wohl bei canyon und loben canyon bis zum himmel. wehe einer sagt mal was gegen den bike hersteller schlecht hin. zudem schau dir mal andere marke an. die bekommt man fürs gleiche geld beim händler um die ecke.

fakt ist, das canyon ein mehr als schlechten service hat. was ja auch kein problem ansich wäre. aber die lügen immer und immer wieder am telefon. das geht nicht. die lügen dir das blaume vom himmel um ja keinen kunden zu vergraulen. aber genau dies spiegelt sich hier im forum wieder.


----------



## knuspi (10. November 2008)

Mag sein, dass der Service bei Canyon schlecht ist. Aber ein Bike mit der Ausstattung kriegt man nicht zum selben Preis beim Händler um die Ecke. Höchstens vielleicht zum Saisonende im Sonderangebot ...


----------



## agnes (10. November 2008)

ich habe ein cube ams 125 the one model 09 fÃ¼r 2800â¬ bestellt. alles xtr. aber kÃ¶nnt ja selber schaun auf der cube seite. und da ist canyon nicht viel gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## trek1969 (10. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> ich habe ein cube ams 125 the one model 09 für 2800 bestellt. alles xtr. aber könnt ja selber schaun auf der cube seite. und da ist canyon nicht viel günstiger.



na dann viel spaß mit "deinem" cube...

brauchst du ne verlinkung zum "cube"-forum, oder findest du den "cube"-raum allein?

ab wieviel mal "cube" schreiben bekommt man eigentlich einen rabatt bei "cube", vielleicht bestell ich mir dann auch ein "cube" ams für 2800,- bei "cube" auf der "cube" homepage, oder meinem "cube"-dealer umme ecke mit dem achso viel besseren "cube"-service und überhaupt...

 cubige grüsse an agnes und allzeit gute fahrt......


----------



## LuckyStar (10. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> ich habe ein cube ams 125 the one model 09 für 2800 bestellt. alles xtr. aber könnt ja selber schaun auf der cube seite. und da ist canyon nicht viel günstiger.



Ich denke ohne jetzt mal Marke, Qualität und Ausstattung genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen, wird Cube für Dich auch die beste Lösung sein, da es Dir vermutlich ziemlich schwer fällt, ohne Anlaufstelle für Service und Reparaturen auszukommen. Wer nichts von der Technik versteht, braucht nunmal einen Techniker, da bietet sich der Ladenkauf eben an. Ich finde das eine sehr gute Sache, schließlich haben die kleinen Bike-Läden ja auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung und haben es mit den Preisen der Versender eh schon schwer genug. Diese Läden können nur durch Service bestehen...

Aber für Leute die Ahnung von der Materie haben und technisch begabt sind, gibt es keine bessere Möglichkeit an günstige Spitzenbikes zu kommen, als bei Canyon. Wer also selber schrauben kann und dazu noch etwas Zeit investieren kann, um auf sein Modell zu warten, der macht hier alles richtig.

In Sachen Service ist bei Canyon sicherlich nicht alles gut, aber auch nicht alles schlecht. Ich habe zwei Bikes über die Sparbuchaktion bestellt, welche beide recht zügig  bei mir vor der Türe standen. Leider waren beide Bikes beschädigt, eines hatte eine kleine Delle im Oberrohr und eines hatte einen kräftigen Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe, was mich sicherlich nicht zu Freudensprüngen veranlasst hat. Dazu war weder die Schaltung (Endanschläge ließen nur 4 Gänge zu), noch sonst etwas in Sachen Luft bei Reifen, Dämpfer oder Gabel ordentlich eingestellt. Einfach nur schlampig eben, aber in 20 Minuten Arbeit waren zumindest diese Mängel ausgemerzt und wenn ich ehrlich bin, stelle ich bei meinen Bikes ohnehin noch einmal alles nach, bevor ich das erste mal damit fahre. Auf meine erste mail mit den Reklamationen wurde innerhalb von 24 Stunden geantwortet, allerdings kam auf die folgenden mails keine Antwort mehr, weshalb der Rest telefonisch abgeklärt werden musste. Da muss man dann eben Hartnäckig sein und den leuten dort solange auf den Sack gehen, bis man Ernst genommen wird und nicht auf ein Wunder warten. Jeder Hersteller, nicht nur in der Bikebranche, versucht es immer erstmal mit der Hinhaltetaktik und ob man es glaubt oder nicht, die Hersteller sparen sich mit dieser Masche sehr viel Geld. Es gibt eben zuviele die sich davon ins Boxhorn jagen lassen.  

Sicherlich hätte ich es auch als guten Service empfunden, wenn erst überhaupt keine kaputte Ware geliefert würde. Vor allem, weil die Beschädigungen in beiden Fällen mit 100 %´iger Sicherheit schon bei Canyon passiert waren und die Ware trotzdem und ohne Hinweis an mich versendet wurde. Aber ich kann Dir hier sagen, dass die Preisminderung für beide Bikes nicht gerade gering war und ich jetzt Ware für einen unschlagbaren Preis im Keller stehen habe. Man muss es ja nicht auf sich sitzen lassen und etwas Verhandlungsgeschick an den Tag legen, dann kann man auch mit den Canyon Leuten gute Geschäfte machen, die sicherlich nicht zu meinem Nachteil waren.

Die einen zahlen also weil sie es nötig haben drauf und die anderen machen sich die Versäumnisse und Pfuschereien der Versender zu Nutze, so läuft eben das Geschäft


----------



## MikeTbike (10. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> wenn ich immer so ein mist höre "lernt schrauben". das hat damit absolut nichts zu tun.
> 
> discountpreis bei canyon? irgendwie arbeiten viele hier wohl bei canyon und loben canyon bis zum himmel. wehe einer sagt mal was gegen den bike hersteller schlecht hin. zudem schau dir mal andere marke an. die bekommt man fürs gleiche geld beim händler um die ecke.
> 
> fakt ist, das canyon ein mehr als schlechten service hat. was ja auch kein problem ansich wäre. aber die lügen immer und immer wieder am telefon. das geht nicht. die lügen dir das blaume vom himmel um ja keinen kunden zu vergraulen. aber genau dies spiegelt sich hier im forum wieder.




das muss ich leider auch bestätigen, hab schon 5 mal angerufen, jedes-, aber wirklich jedesmal wurde mir ein Rückruf "versprochen". Und was is passiert? 5 mal KEIN Rückruf! Was soll man da noch sagen!? Also ich für meinen Teil hoffe, daß mein repariertes Rad schnellstmöglich wieder geliefert wird (sind ja bis jetzt erst 3 Wo..) aber für die Zukunft weiß ich zu 100 Prozent, dass ich mir nie mehr ein neues Canyon bestellen werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (10. November 2008)

leute es geht doch nicht ums schrauben. wie oft denn noch?

ich habe hier noch ein spectral. und wollte ein zweites bei canyon bestellen. und warte seid drei monaten drauf. bezahlt hatte ich schon lange. deshalb bin ich jetzt zu cube gewechselt.

aber zu den rest trifft es leider nur zu oft zu. und das finde ich ich nicht ok für bikes die man ja onlone bei canyon günstiger bekommen sollte. 

naja drauf zahlen würd eich jetzt so auch nicht sagen. aber egal. ich wurde von canyon mehr als nur einmal belogen. bike ist raus. bike hatte falsche rahmen größe. bike hatte ne delle. bike konnte nicht zugestellt werden. usw. dies hörte ich in 3 monaten^^


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (11. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> discountpreis bei canyon? irgendwie arbeiten viele hier wohl bei canyon und loben canyon bis zum himmel. wehe einer sagt mal was gegen den bike hersteller schlecht hin. zudem schau dir mal andere marke an. die bekommt man fürs gleiche geld beim händler um die ecke.



Wenn ich so einen Schwachsinn wieder lesen muss.. Zum überwiegenden Teil kann man Canyon einfach nur loben, wenn man ehrlich ist. Das es Probleme im Service/ Kommunikation gab/gibt, will hier doch garkeiner bestreiten. Du musst mal richtig lesen. Die Kritik gilt doch vielmehr der reiserischen und verallgemeinernen Art und Weise wie hier einige schreiben und von sich auf alle(s) schließen. Das ist ja nicht zu übersehen und nervte halt in den letzten Wochen extrem.
Viele zufriedene "Canyaner" sind sich auch zu schade, sich hier zu solchen Aussagen zu äussern. Kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Einige wenige wehren sich halt gegen "Canyon-Buh-Rufe" so wie ich z.B. Aber nicht weil ich bei Canyon arbeite oder Canyon alles und andere Marken nix sind, sondern weil ich es nicht einsehe, dass hier jeder jeden Quatsch unkommentiert von sich lassen kann.



agnes schrieb:


> fakt ist, das canyon ein mehr als schlechten service hat.


Auch das ist mal wieder nicht mehr als eine dumme Floskel von dir. Aber gut, entweder will man oder man kann nicht über den Tellerrand hinausschauen. Oder man ist einfach nur gefrustet und kann nicht anders. Gibts aber auch Seminare für.


----------



## agnes (11. November 2008)

jojo alles was man sagt ist schwachsinn. ich rede ja auch nur vom service. ka was du meinst. also erzähl mir nicht davon, das man lesen und verstehn muss.

also quatsch würde ich mal nihct so sagen. aber naja. jeder steht halt zu seiner meinung.


----------



## Bratzus (11. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> jojo alles was man sagt ist schwachsinn. ich rede ja auch nur vom service. ka was du meinst. also erzähl mir nicht davon, das man lesen und verstehn muss.
> 
> also quatsch würde ich mal nihct so sagen. aber naja. jeder steht halt zu seiner meinung.



Ja, Ja ! "agnes" hat ne Meinung. Und möchte gerne das die Community die Meinung zur Kenntnis nimmt.
Haben wir doch!!
Auf zu neuen Themen!
Schönen Tag noch Bratzus


----------



## Sergant Serox (20. November 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß mit "deinem" cube...
> 
> brauchst du ne verlinkung zum "cube"-forum, oder findest du den "cube"-raum allein?
> 
> ...



meine güte, nicht so rüde...


----------



## Monsterwade (20. November 2008)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Ab dem Zeitpunkt des Umzugs ins neue Canyon-Headquarter und den Berichten enttäuschter Canyon-Kunden betreffend Probefahrtmöglichkeiten, fing ich an, sehr skeptisch gegenüber der Kundenpolitik von Canyon zu sein. Daraufhin habe ich u. A. eine Frust-Mail an Mountain-Bike geschrieben (welche übrigens auch gedruckt wurde), damit die Verantwortlichen von ihrem Größenwahn-Trip herunerkommen und sich mehr und mehr den bestehenden aber auch den potenziellen Neukunden widmen. Der Service bei Canyon ist in großem und ganzen gut aber die immer häufig werdenden negative Berichte veranlassen mich zu den Überlegungen, mein neues Bike demnächst beim Händler zu erwerben.



Hi xysiu33,

Canyon hat noch nie (auch nicht vor der System-Umstellung) einen Kunden-Service-Bereich besessen. Jetzt schein es allerdings so absolut inakzeptabel geworden zu sein, dass ich mein neues RR bei www.rose.de bestelle.



xysiu33 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was sich die Jungs von Canyon in Kürze einfallen lassen.



Nichts, ausser einem kleinen Statement hier im Forum.



xysiu33 schrieb:


> Eine neue Kundenservice-Strategie ist mMn dringend zu empfehlen.
> Der Kundendienst sollte doch bei einem reinen Versender absolut höchste Priorität besitzen damit ihr auf euren guten und schönen Bikes irgendwann nicht sitzen bleibt....
> 
> Alles Gute und denkt an die Kunden.



Das wissen ALLE Kunden, nur Canyon nicht 

Gruss
Wadenmonster


----------



## agnes (20. November 2008)

@Monsterwade lass das ncith Bratzus hören. bist wohl gefrustet. aber canyon ist nicht schuld sonder du^^


----------



## Mudwild (20. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> @Monsterwade lass das ncith Bratzus hören. bist wohl gefrustet. aber canyon ist nicht schuld sonder du^^



Jetzt ist aber langsam mal gut!
Bau´Dir eine Klagemauer und heul die voll.......


----------



## Maxnus (21. November 2008)

Hatte nen Riss im Steuerrohr, Rahmen wurde anstandslos auf Garantie ersetzt, hat ein bisschen gedauert. Keine Probleme, bin zufrieden. Rad kam top eingestellt zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratzus (21. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> @Monsterwade lass das ncith Bratzus hören. bist wohl gefrustet. aber canyon ist nicht schuld sonder du^^



Grüß dich agnes,
Monsterwade kann doch seine Meinung kundtun,wenns ihm hift.
Dir scheint es nicht gehofen zu haben, rennst immer noch deinen Themen nach.
Kannst dich ja noch nicht mal auf dem CUBE abreagieren bei dem Sauwetter!
Schönes Wochenende von Bratzus


----------



## agnes (21. November 2008)

ist ja nicht alles schlecht bei canyon.

@mudwild schon mal das ort forum verstanden? wenn es dir nciht passt, schau wech.

@bratzus  seid du auch gegrüsst. sitze auf den kanaren mit meinem spectral. cube kommt erst im januar. aber auch egal. dir auch eins chönes we.


----------



## Bratzus (21. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> ist ja nicht alles schlecht bei canyon.
> 
> @mudwild schon mal das ort forum verstanden? wenn es dir nciht passt, schau wech.
> 
> @bratzus  seid du auch gegrüsst. sitze auf den kanaren mit meinem spectral. cube kommt erst im januar. aber auch egal. dir auch eins chönes we.



Hi agnes, sitze in der Kölner Bucht und fahr jetzt zur Nachtschicht( mit Auto).
Würde mir auch gerne die Kanaren gönnen,egal ob mit Spectral oder Cube!
Aber für mich NO GO, Arbeit, Arbeit......
Schöne Zeit wünscht Bratzus!!


----------



## agnes (22. November 2008)

ist aber auch kalt hier. sehe grad in deutschland ist ein schneesturm gewesen. mal was anderes....kann es sein das ich grad ein neues nerve in blau hier geshen habe? hatte keine cam zur hand. sah aus wie das neue model.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich grad ein neues nerve in blau hier geshen habe? hatte keine cam zur hand. sah aus wie das neue model.



2010er Modell?  Abgeklebte Parts?  Das wäre ja mal was!


----------



## agnes (23. November 2008)

wieso 2010? naja was solls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> wieso 2010? naja was solls...



Wollte halt auf "Erlkönig- Gag" hinaus. Das wäre mit 09er Modell ja unwahrscheinlich. Naja, kann nicht immer klappen mit witzig sein..  egal.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Wollte halt auf "Erlkönig- Gag" hinaus. Das wäre mit 09er Modell ja unwahrscheinlich. Naja, kann nicht immer klappen mit witzig sein..  egal.




ich fand den gut!! 



Grüße Jan


----------



## agnes (23. November 2008)

jeah der war sooooo witzig das ich neben dem tisch liege vor lachen^^

könnte ja sein das ein canyon fahrer ein bike mit auf die kanaren genommen hat.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. November 2008)

Also ich kann nur gutes über CANYON sagen / schreiben. Ich hatte bei meinen Anrufen immer recht schnell einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner. Auch alle meine mails wurden innerhalb eines Tages beantwortet. Mein bestelltes Rahmenset konnte ich nach 1 Woche abholen 
Ich hoffe, man darf hier auch mal was positives einbringen ohne gesteinigt zu werden


----------



## trek1969 (24. November 2008)

Gianty schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur gutes über CANYON sagen / schreiben. Ich hatte bei meinen Anrufen immer recht schnell einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner. Auch alle meine mails wurden innerhalb eines Tages beantwortet. Mein bestelltes Rahmenset konnte ich nach 1 Woche abholen
> Ich hoffe, man darf hier auch mal was positives einbringen ohne gesteinigt zu werden




ah..nein...tu es nicht... nichts positives...ist sowieso alles gelogen...
.. pass mal auf bis der limba-tänzer kommt, oder t-bone mike...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. November 2008)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ich fand den gut!!
> Grüße Jan



dankeschön!


----------



## Sergant Serox (24. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Wollte halt auf "Erlkönig- Gag" hinaus. Das wäre mit 09er Modell ja unwahrscheinlich. Naja, kann nicht immer klappen mit witzig sein..  egal.





der war ichtig gut!!...man, woher soll ich denn wissen, dass die 2009er modelle schon raus sind...

...is auch alles xtr


----------



## Limubai (25. November 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> ah..nein...tu es nicht... nichts positives...ist sowieso alles gelogen...
> .. pass mal auf bis der limba-tänzer kommt, oder t-bone mike...



sarkasmus von dir??? positives ist erlaubt aber dann muss auch negatives erlaubt sein, also nicht gleich bitten den Canyon bereich zu verlassen wenn dir eine antwort nicht gefällt....
aber naja bis auf bla bla und  hört man von dir eh nichts...
 limba-tänzer war gut......    hätt ich dir gar nicht zugetraut.....


----------



## trek1969 (26. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> aber naja bis auf bla bla und  hört man von dir eh nichts...



mal gut, dass du nur mit wirklich sinnvollen beiträgen zum leben des forums beiträgst...ich bin deiner auch bestimmt nicht würdig...geh merida putzen


----------



## Limubai (26. November 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> mal gut, dass du nur mit wirklich sinnvollen beiträgen zum leben des forums beiträgst...ich bin deiner auch bestimmt nicht würdig...geh merida putzen



geh Merida putzen  du bist so klug und witzig... wahnsinn...

da ich die anderen User nicht wirklich mit deiner Intelligenz bestrafen will, lass ich dich das letze wort haben, und gebe nach......
keiner hat so eine strafe verdient noch mehr beiträge von dir zu lesen.......
ich warte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. November 2008)

hoffentlich sind bald ferien im ibc-kindergarten...


----------



## Cortezsi (26. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> hoffentlich sind bald ferien im ibc-kindergarten...



Du sagst es...


----------



## hartmeanle (26. November 2008)

Ist das immernoch nicht zuende. Man kann von dem Thread ne Soap drehen.


----------

